# So what breeds of dogs do you have?



## pets4life

Other than shepherds? 

Are they male or female? 

AGe? 

Who is the king or queen of your house? 

second in command? lol

Was curious how multi breed houses work out


----------



## Jax08

Boxers: Female

6 and 12.5 yr

The 12.5 yr old Queen. Everyone else, including DH, is second.


----------



## Gharrissc

I have a Cattle Dog right now,but am looking for another full time dog. In addition to her, I have a variety of other breeds from foster.Right now I have a foster GSD and a GSD/Malinois mix.The GSD is 3 year old female and the GSD/Mal/Husky is 6 year old male. My Cattle Dog is 9 years old and a female.


----------



## GatorDog

GSD - 3 yrs intact male
Pit mix- approx. 3 yrs spayed female
Beagle - 9 yrs spayed female

Beagle lives with mom, but we are all together very frequently. Penny (Pit) used to be the queen bee, but power has since shifted to Aiden's (GSD) direction. Freckles (Beagle) just goes with the flow.


----------



## pets4life

gatordog did they fight to to change status or did it just happen on its own in the past month or so slowly? when your male mature around 3?

Gharrisc does your house have a alpha?

I have never had more than one dog at a time i always feared the idea but love to hear about others.


----------



## GatorDog

pets4life said:


> gatordog did they fight to to change status or did it just happen on its own in the past month or so slowly? when your male mature around 3?
> 
> Gharrisc does your house have a alpha?
> 
> I have never had more than one dog at a time i always feared the idea but love to hear about others.


It depends on what you consider 'fight'. They were both introduced to living together in the same home when they were 1.5 yrs, so they did need to adjust. I let them work out their own issues (and I never let it escalate). There were a few squabbles in the beginning over a toy or food, but only lots of noise and flailing without any injuries or serious bites. I'd say it's been at least 8 months, if not longer, since any tiny sign of a 'fight'.

Penny used to guard absolutely everything from Aiden (and to be fair, she was in that house first.) Now, Aiden is definitely 'alpha'. He will take things from right out of Penny's mouth if it's his. It seems strange, but since Penny was so undersocialized with dogs when we first got her, having Aiden to kind of 'boss' her around keeps her in line. He taught her do's and don'ts in doggy language and now they live together perfectly.

Aiden just turned 3 about a week ago and I think he's really just starting to come into his adult demeanor.


----------



## Shade

I have a poodle and my sister who lives with me has the yorkie


Mininature Poodle/Yorkshire terrier (mix?)

Spayed female/neutered male

Two years old next month/12 years old 

Jazzy is alpha of the three dogs, though Delgado is pushing back sometimes so who knows. Nemo spends most of his time sleeping or in our arms so he doesn't really care lol

We're also looking at fostering for a local rescue soon


----------



## GsdLoverr729

I only have a 2 yr old female, unspayed (until November) shepherd. But my parents have 4 dogs and we visit often.

When I go there, this is the "alpha" order I suppose:
Dakoda- 67 lb, female purebred GSD, 2 yrs, unaltered
Pikachu- 8.6 lb, female pekingese/chihuahua, unaltered, 5 yrs
Motomo- 78 lb, male lab/husky/akita, neutered, 5 yrs
Tattonka- 55 lb, male husky/beagle/dalmation, neutered, 6 years
Honalelu- 6.8 lb, female purebred chihuahua, spayed, 5 yrs


----------



## Kaiser2012

Aside from Kaiser (6 month GSD) I have Dakota who is a GSD/collie mix that I rescued at 8 weeks. She will be 7 years old in December and is sweet, laid back, and pretty much an omega dog...although she is subtly making it known that she is the queen bee around here. Kaiser never challenges her (yet) and she never responds aggressively, but in her own way she puts him in his place while not being overt about anything. Shes a special girl  I also have a cat, who I rescued a couple years ago (she was 1 or 2 at the time, and is now 3 or 4). She does her own thing, though she is very dog-like in many of her actions and adores Dakota. Kaiser constantly tries to play with her, and while she will growl and make a fuss she also instigates and then allows him to chew on her. Its an...interesting relationship, to say the least.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I have 2 German Shepherds and a Maine ****. Yes, the MC is considered a dog in this house.


----------



## qbchottu

2 GSDs and 1 Golden/BC/? Mix. Had Goldens before GSDs. 

Puddi Golden/BC 20 months old
Whiskey GSD 18 months old
Wiva GSD 16 months old

What do you mean by "alpha"?


----------



## KaiserBastiansMom

Just my almost 5 month old GSD. And much to my husband's disappointment Kaiser recognizes me as Alpha and my husband as an equal. But we are working on this.


----------



## Franksmom

I have a BC Indy that is 6 and a BC mix King that is almost 9, Then Frank is 2 all neutered males. 
I really dont' see where any of them are alpha, They play together and take toys away from each other, if they line up to get a drink it's just whoever happens to be there first.


----------



## Gharrissc

pets4life said:


> Gharrisc does your house have a alpha?
> 
> I have never had more than one dog at a time i always feared the idea but love to hear about others.


 
My Cattle Dog is usually the alpha,but that sometimes changes if I have a long term foster. It really just depends on who is here at the time.


----------



## pets4life

lol i think most of us have a rescue cat running around somewhere in our house that we found, some cats are laid back some could put the fear of god into any person even lol 

by alpha i just mean seems to have its way, first to take the toy it wants or even first to feed etc..


----------



## Gharrissc

That would be my cattle dog Saba


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Besides my 2yr old GSD who is male
3 1/2 yr old Lab who is female
11 1/2 yr old Fox Terrier Mix who is female

Seniority rules in our house, and everyone gets along great. If anyone lays down the law it is the Terrier Mix.
Forgot to add the cat, female indoor cat, she is in her own little world. She thinks she is too good for the dogs.


----------



## PatchonGSD

One 4.5 yr old female Rat Terrorist and waiting on my GSD.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I have...a GSD, and then mixes:
F BC-Chow +? mix
F Chow-Spitz ? mix
F GSD mix
F Chow-Terv ? mix
M GSD-Lab ? mix (maybe some Chow and/or Rottie in there)
M GSD-BC ? mix (maybe some northern breed in there)
M Sheltie-Corgi (?) mix

I have a foster that is a 1.5 yo Lab/BC mix (?)
all speutered

So there are similarities - either in the herding breed or Chow type breeds. So they all have similar rules and types of behavior. They were also "admitted" into the pack based on a majority rule, based on how they could add to the group, and assimilate. Some needed to be here...or else, so luckily, that is the kind of dog who is admitted into Jeanspackistan.  Things are given in order of seniority, and they so far, are okay with that (no prison riots). 

I had a strong alpha, true alpha - the larger black/tan dog (Kramer) in my avatar. The smaller black/tan (Bruno) moved into and shared that with my GSD Bella, who is not a natural alpha and does not want to be an alpha, but she is a Queen Bee, and that works. I have more work to do in terms of leadership, and could never do it as well as Kramer, but I am trying.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Right now I have
Masi Female GSD 4 years
Jynx Female Aussie 12years
Jag Male Aussie 11 years

4 cats all girls Mudger 21 yrs old/Ree & Rae 7 years/ Boogie 4 years
some fish
9 chickens - 6 weeks old

The brute in the house is Jag


----------



## Meeko'smom

We have a 6.5 mo Old English Mastiff neutered male and a 4 mo GSD female, lots of running and tusseling in this house. 2 barn cats outdoors.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD

I have a spayed female Dalmation/Black Lab mix, 8 years old and a neutered male GSD, 2.5 years old. The Dal/Lab mix definately dominates my GSD, but when she goes too far (like bites him in the face when he gets to close to the whole bag of dog food) he pretty much shows her who's boss.


----------



## Ilovemypuppies

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I have 2 German Shepherds and a Maine ****. Yes, the MC is considered a dog in this house.


HAHAHA! I know exactly what you mean! I have a cat that thinks its a dog! Hes actually bigger than all my dogs! I don't know if he has Maine **** in him but I suspect he does. And my dogs and their ages are in my signature.


----------



## pets4life

jakoda who is the second boss?


where is harley the gsd from?


----------



## llombardo

I have a almost 8 year old female samoyed, a 2.5 year old male golden retriever, and 10.5 month old female GSD. All are spayed/neutered and get along fine. I also have 5 cats, but only 1 of them thinks and acts like a dog All the pets get along fine. They eat, sleep, and play together. If I had to pick one that rules over the rest, it would be the 8 year old female samoyed. She will let them all know when its time to stop and start playing. They actually do listen to her I've never had a dog fight, they respect each others space, and they all have very good temperaments.


----------



## Gharrissc

You have a house full




llombardo said:


> I have a almost 8 year old female samoyed, a 2.5 year old male golden retriever, and 10.5 month old female GSD. All are spayed/neutered and get along fine. I also have 5 cats, but only 1 of them thinks and acts like a dog All the pets get along fine. They eat, sleep, and play together. If I had to pick one that rules over the rest, it would be the 8 year old female samoyed. She will let them all know when its time to stop and start playing. They actually do listen to her I've never had a dog fight, they respect each others space, and they all have very good temperaments.


----------



## llombardo

Gharrissc said:


> You have a house full


I even continued on and got fish...started with a 20 gallon, kept that one and added a 55 gallon I'm just a sucker


----------



## Freestep

I have an Akbash Dog. He is huge and weighs almost twice what a GSDs weighs. He is The Boss, but you'd never know it--he's so laid back and easygoing. He doesn't care what the GSDs get up to. He has completely different needs than a GSD--he doesn't care about balls or toys, doesn't need my attention 24/7, so there's really nothing to fight over. Food is the only thing he guards, and that's the only time you'd know that he is The Boss. Otherwise, he lets other dogs literally run right over the top of him.


----------



## angelas

pets4life said:


> Other than shepherds? Shih Tzu
> 
> Are they male or female? Female
> 
> AGe? 12
> 
> Who is the king or queen of your house? Queen is beneath her, in her mind she is a god, we are but poor peasant slaves.


My mother has a little white, Bichony something mix that is about 6 years old. She's been with us less than a year and can be a little uppity with Shania, but blind as she is, Shania hand had out a pretty good chewing out.


----------



## Jo Ellen

I have a golden retriever, 11-1/2 years old. She's a saint, was perfect even as a puppy. I was very concerned how she would adapt to having a new puppy in the house, it's always been just her and me. It took her 2 days to join in the fun, but she's a new dog now, full of life and play. She is patient beyond reason. I could brag on her all day. Bringing a new dog into our family has not made me love her less, I love her even more now which hardly seems possible. :wub: Here they are...


----------



## 4TheDawgies

pets4life said:


> Other than shepherds?


American Pitbull Terrier



pets4life said:


> Are they male or female?


 female



pets4life said:


> AGe?


 almost 4



pets4life said:


> Who is the king or queen of your house?


 our house doesn't work like that. Some dogs live separate from others because they don't get along, and even the ones who do hang out go back and forth on who is in "charge" depending othe situation. Generally the older dogs get more respect from younger dogs on average. 



pets4life said:


> second in command? lol


 see above 



pets4life said:


> Was curious how multi breed houses work out


Nina the pit bull tends to love being chased and the shepherds enjoy herding her. She is a big wrestler, loves lots of body contact so she fits the shepherds play. She is every bodies favorite play mate. All the shepherds adore her and she them.


----------



## doggiedad

1 male GSD.
1 daughter.
another daughter.
grand child due. what kind? do know, yet.


----------



## LARHAGE

I have 6 dogs :

Buddy 11 Chihuahua , the eldest and the boss!!

Maddie 6 GSD very nice temperament gets along with everyone.

Riley 5 JRT a very nice easy going dog that's also gets along with everyone.

Garrett 4 Cairn Terrier , a very fun loving but dominant party animal, he's the cutest of the cute and the love of my life.

Gavin 3 GSD, he also gets along with everyone and is a wonderful dog in every way.

BeBe 6 Cairn Terrer, a rescue I have had almost
a year, she had horrible dog aggression issues but has come a long ways and is now very good with all the dogs.

I love having multiple dogs and personalities and like multi children they all fulfill different needs and have different relationships with me. I could seriously never be content with just 1 dog, life is too short and there are too many dogs!!


----------



## Renmure

We have Nzo a GSD puppy who is 14 weeks old and

PJ a 3 1/2 year old male Great Dane

They get on like a house of fire.

My OH is the alpha of the pack and is recognized as such by everyone including me! 

We've always had a mix of these two breeds, sometimes 1 of each, sometimes 2 GSDs and a dane and once 2 danes and a GSD - that was fun lol. The danes are all brawn and laid back and goofy and the GSDs all brains and so bright and willing and they compliment each other brilliantly.

Wendy


----------



## Danielle609

Right now none. I have yet to have my own dog in my "adult life". Planning on getting a GSD in the spring. That being said, growing up (I moved out/married almost 4 years ago) I had 5 GSD's, 2 collies, 1 golden and 1english setter. Our pets always came from BYB's out of the paper. Didn't realize until last year that there were such things as "reputable breeders"


----------



## dogfaeries

I have 2 female GSDs (Carly and Sage) and a 12 year old female Italian Greyhound (Zelda). Carly is definitely in charge. 

I have a deposit on a female Siamese kitten from a show breeder. I pick her up in about a month. I have a feeling that eventually she'll be in charge.


----------



## JojoTobyMax

Two German Shepherds. I have always had German Shepherds. I was considering changing to an easier breed such as Goldens but when my dogs kept burglars out of my house a couple of years ago I knew that I would always have Shepherds!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

JojoTobyMax said:


> Two German Shepherds. I have always had German Shepherds. *I was considering changing to an easier breed such as Goldens* but when my dogs kept burglars out of my house a couple of years ago I knew that I would always have Shepherds!


LOL Having had both, separately not together, I would not say a golden is easier. Not necessarily harder, but just quite different. Loved my golden, he was my bff growing up, and I love Sasha (my GSD), but for very different reasons.


----------



## JojoTobyMax

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> LOL Having had both, separately not together, I would not say a golden is easier. Not necessarily harder, but just quite different. Loved my golden, he was my bff growing up, and I love Sasha (my GSD), but for very different reasons.[/QUOTE/]
> 
> My sister has had Golden Retrievers for a while now and they are wonderful dogs and highly intelligent of course. The problem is that they are useless as guard dogs! They would walk up to an intruder with tail wagging. By easier I mean that they are more "dog park" compatible! I'm always concerned that my dogs might mix it up with another dog.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

JojoTobyMax said:


> NewbieShepherdGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Having had both, separately not together, I would not say a golden is easier. Not necessarily harder, but just quite different. Loved my golden, he was my bff growing up, and I love Sasha (my GSD), but for very different reasons.[/QUOTE/]
> 
> My sister has had Golden Retrievers for a while now and they are wonderful dogs and highly intelligent of course. The problem is that they are useless as guard dogs! They would walk up to an intruder with tail wagging. By easier I mean that they are more "dog park" compatible! I'm always concerned that my dogs might mix it up with another dog.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL yeah they can be pretty useless guard dogs. However, the most aggressive dogs at the dog park, that I've seen anyways, are generally labs (which I understand are not goldens, but they're similar). I think a lot of them are toy guarders, and thus shouldn't be at the dog park whilst playing fetch. My golden actually tried to take another dog because he thought it was too close to me. I never worry about Sasha and other dogs. She thinks every dog (even those that clearly hate her) want to be her friend. LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## pets4life

I found my black lab much more easy to keep then my gsds but i didnt feel safe with the lab. The lab did put other dogs in their place though very well and knew how to fight other dogs but just didn't guard me the way my gsd knows how to. I find gsds smarter also. But yeah they are very diff. Just my experience the lab was easier to keep though by far. Every breed i had growing up didnt really prepare me for a high drive gsds to be honest which is more work than all of them put together. But i find they were more pets like my cat while my gsd is a real hobby as well as a pet. Like a horse.

I agree tho many labs and goldens do know how to put other dogs in their place lol while good gsds can put a person in their place


----------



## LifeofRiley

doggiedad said:


> 1 male GSD.
> 1 daughter.
> another daughter.
> grand child due. what kind? do know, yet.


Very cute and funny. I have to say, as someone who reads here more than I post, I always enjoy your posts.


----------



## Dejavu

GSD, GSD mix and mini Poodle.


----------



## Blitz-Degen

I have two 13 week old AKC German Shepherds from the same litter.


----------



## Cree

Tanna (female) is a Rott-Chow mix that is 6
Wyatt (male)is a pb Border Collie that is almost 7
and Cree (female) pb GSD that is 19 months

Tanna is queen (she became queen when I had to put down my first GSD Cheyenne) and Cree is second, Wyatt just doesn't care about that stuff. I believe Tanna will always push to be queen, so I see squables in our future.


----------



## lhczth

I only own GSD.


----------



## ken k

well lets see........I have 3 GSD`s, 1 male 2 females, the girl friend has 3 female Afghan hounds, all 6 have varying personality's, with Max being the oldest and smartest. no Kings and Queens, they all get along fine , but it is funny to watch them interact, heres a pic of 3 of them puppy on the left, her name is Waverley, I nick named her Kevin, after seeming the movie "UP", she has that personality, middle is Willow, and Max on the right wondering when i`m coming back, and the latest addition is Raven, were always asked if Raven is a mix between an Afghan and GSD, shes not, Max, Kevin, Willow are Registered Therapy dogs,


----------



## SueDoNimm

I have:

Jerry - 2 year old male GSD, neutered
Snowball - a possible terrier/chihuahua mix female who is at least 9 years old, spayed

Not sure who is the alpha yet, as Jerry has only been with us a couple of weeks and they really don't interact too much, other than Snowball growling when Jerry gets too playful (which he ignores.) They will lay near each other, him on his bed on the floor and her on the ottoman beside it, and are fine walking around together but that's about it for their interaction. I don't ever leave them alone together.

Snowball did push Jerry out of his food bowl the other day and he just watched her eat until I noticed she had snuck in there and shooed her away. Not exactly sure how a 10 pound dog pushes an 80 pound dog out of the way.

At my mother's house, her 8 year old female spayed rough collie is definitely in charge. They met this weekend and if she looked at Jerry right, he would turn and go the other direction.


----------



## Elektra2167

I have 7 Mals  (yes I am slightly insane)
(our beautiful GSD passed away over a year ago 
3 males, 4 females. Males are all working, 2 for the Sheriff's office, 1 female working, 1 retired, 2 young girls in training. oldest male definitely king.
1 cat who for whatever reason likes to get in the crates with the dogs, or plays with their tails, or sits on top of the crate and bats at their ears.
1 polish chicken in the dining room (she was injured (not by the dogs) and is waiting to return to flock)


----------



## pets4life

wow the mals are good with the chicken and cat?


----------



## BowWowMeow

I have a 6yo belgian malinois (maybe mix, maybe pb, depends who you ask) and 2 young cats. 

I often have a 9yo husky x pitt here too (Kailor). 

I lead the pack. For the most part, everyone else gets along really well and there is no animal in charge of the animals. The cats can be a little pushy, especially when it comes to food, but Rafi has rules that he enforces (they can share a leftover bowl but they can't eat his food). 

Kailor defers to everyone else in the household. She often ends up sleeping on the floor b/c one or both of the cats is on her bed. 

When my cat Cleo was alive she ruled the house. :crazy:


----------



## mygsdgypsy

1 GSD Female 10.5 yrs old (Gypsy)
1 GSD/Chow/Pitt Mix Male 7 yrs old (Grader)
1 Queen Bee (Me) lol

Gypsy occasionally allows Grader rule every once in a while lol, then she reminds him who really rules in 2nd place. When it appears they are in true dispute :wub:.. I step in and make them equals again :laugh:


----------



## Elektra2167

pets4life said:


> wow the mals are good with the chicken and cat?


Yep  We have a "do not eat family members" policy here. Even the one chicken that did wander into the yard, the boys just kinda rolled her around like a soccer ball, but she was probably only in the yard for 10 min. or so. She was ok, a little shook up. The cat, they think is just another little annoying dog, although I am sure they are confused when the cat leaps up the wall and there is nothing there. And I feel really bad for the pups when the cat flicks his tail in and out of the cage teasing them.


----------



## gmcwife1

ther than shepherds? We have 2 Samoyeds

Are they male or female? Both are neutered males

Age? They are 8 and 6 yrs old

Who is the king or queen of your house? Well the GSD puppy is female so she is pretty much queen pest right now. 

second in command? lol Nita does somewhat defer to Kenai the 8 yr old Sam. But Koda is a huge pushover and the best he will do when Nita is pestering him is give her the Elvis lip, his attempt at a snarl


----------



## tank101

I don't have a GSD but will if raider keeps coming to my house  

Tank-7 year old black lab-neutered male
Bentley-2 year old Yellow lab-neutered male
Mae-8 year old mutt -spayed female

I'll always have a lab thats for sure  Mae thinks she is head of the pack but it is me and only me. if I am gone though it is Tank. Mae is in command of the visitor dogs though,lol.


----------



## NorCalGSD

I have 2 mini Aussies, both males, one has his goods, the other doesn't.


----------



## ozzymama

Oz is either a GSd mix or an incredibly poorly bred GSD - rescued at 6 months of age, now 8, neutered.
Dolly is a 2.5 year old Saint Bernard, female, unaltered - no I do not plan to breed her, we adopted her at about 1.5 years old, she had been with the rescue approx. 6 months at that time. She's only had one heat, last Christmas.


----------



## BMWHillbilly

3.5 yo yellow Lab named Cisco and 11 yo black Lab mix named Shadow. My sweet boys!


----------



## FirstTimeGSD

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I have 2 German Shepherds and a Maine ****. Yes, the MC is considered a dog in this house.


I LOVE MC's. Do you have any pictures of the three of them together?


----------



## JimW

10 week old GSD Male
6 month old Bernese Mountain Dog Female
2 year old Australian Shepherd mix male rescue
3 year old Pit Bull/Boxer mix female rescue


----------



## Paul K

May as well join in. Oldest is Charlie, 9 year old border collie x kelpie, female (spaded). No idea how to round sheep up but certainly knows how to split the mob when you're trying to move them. Next in line is Aria. Im told she is sitshu or something x something else. Personally I think her mom or dad was a toilet brush hence my nickname. She was my daughters but Aira decided didnt like teenagers and she deserves to sit on wife's lap, sleep on wiifes side of the bed. Youngest is Xena at 4 months. My GSD She is pretty much my dog. As for leadership in this sorted pack. Charlie doesnt give a dam, long as the others dont annoy her whilst she is napping. And the other two, it changes with moods and days. In reality though, my good wife thinks she runs this pack but we all know what the reality is


----------



## Billie

I have 10 Labs, 1 Decker terrier,and yes, ONE 5 mo old Sable GSD... She fits in nicely!


----------



## longhairshepmom

Sam, a little over a year old shepherd male, neutered.
Scarlett, 8 year old Chihuahua female, spayed.
Dexter, 3 year old Chihuahua male, neutered.

As for pack dynamics. I, along with all other humans in the family are #1.
The dogs all share #2.

Never a doubt or a question about the order.

Works for us


----------



## Jag

I have a Pug (she's about 2).. dumbest dog I've ever come across!
Then I have Grim.

My wife has an older mixed breed.. rottie mix. She's getting grouchy in her old age, but she does scan the neighboring yards when Grim is outside. She won't let the neighbor's dog aggressive dog anywhere near him.


----------



## Capone22

I have an almost 3 year old pit and a 4 month old GSD. 

Pit is male and neutered
GSD is female 

I think the female will be queen bee when she's older. She already shows signs if it. But I don't allow resource guarding ie stealing of another dogs toy or food. I feed them and give them bones in their crates only. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Meeah'sMom

I also have a neutered 9yr old yellow Lab and a Tortoiseshell cat (who is 5yrs old ), whom both the dogs are very respectful of! Meeah has had contact with my cat's claws more than she cares to remember!`


----------



## KatsMuse

Only GSDs here. I got my first one in college and have been in love with the breed ever since!


----------



## x11

1 female cur 4yrs, 1 gsd (my first ever) 18mo. 

i think the full spectrum of dog personalities good and bad is covered in this sombination.


----------



## Whizzler

Aside from Shepherds, we also own a male Papillon, he's 8 years old.


----------



## lennoxbradley88

I have a 8 month Female German Shepherd and a 3 1/2 month Male Alaskan Malamute


----------



## Zeeva

Other than shepherds? 
Husky and 6 cats

Are they male or female? 
Husky is a male, GSD is a female, 5 male cats and one female

AGe? 
Husky is 4ish Zeeva is nearly 3

Who is the king or queen of your house? 
Smokey takes away Zeeva's bones and toys. But Zeeva bothers him a lot when she wants to play...
second in command? lol

All the cats have an equal status (not with the dogs; they're separated). None of them truely fight or steal food. Each has their own bowl and eats from it...etc.

Was curious how multi breed houses work out
It's tough on me but I love them all too much and sometime sacrifice my own health to take care of them all...


----------



## sirius

pets4life said:


> Other than shepherds?
> 
> 1. Sirius, GSD. 6 years old.
> 2. Hamilton, GSD. 8-9 years old.
> 3. Rocket, GSD mix. 16 months old, today. (Just guessing.)
> 4. Pippin, Piranha x Rodent, also known as, a Chihuahua. 8-9 years old? Idk.
> 
> Are they male or female?
> 
> All males.
> 
> AGe?
> 
> They're all rescues, so I'm not exactly sure how old they are, but I gave my best guesses on each, and everyone of them.
> 
> Who is the king or queen of your house?
> 
> Definitely, Pippin. (the Chihuahua.) *Eyeroll.*
> 
> second in command? lol
> 
> I actually separate Rocket, specifically, from Sirius when I let the dogs out, (in the backyard) and they're in their crates during the day... Sometimes I can't tell whether they're playing or fighting and I don't want to take that risk. Also, a few other issues, but other than that, they can go on walks and stuff like that, without any problems.
> 
> Was curious how multi breed houses work out
> 
> I think that once we get passed the issues and such, they'll get along fine. I'd still rather have two, at most, out back. The chihuahua, however's a completely different story. Lol, he's really just a one person, only dog, kind of dog. My mom's dog, if you know what I mean.


Well, that petty much sums it up.


----------



## Suka

Other than shepherds? A beagle

Are they male or female? Male GSD / Female Beagle

AGe? GSD is 9 / Beagle is 11

Who is the king or queen of your house? Me

second in command? Leslie

Was curious how multi breed houses work out: I teach dogs that outside is for playing and being wild; inside is for calm. We also do petsitting and have 1-2 other dogs in the house often and we have never had an issue. Oh, we also have two cats and a parrot. :wild:


----------



## Tiffseagles

Are they male or female? 
Female

Age? 
Birthday is 6.18.2010 so I guess that makes her 17 months almost.

Who is the king or queen of your house? 
She definitely rules over the GSD. 

second in command? lol
The GSD.

Abby is a rescue. Best guess is Australian Cattle Dog or Australian Stumpy Tail Cattle Dog (this is what I lean towards) or a mix of one of those with another breed.


----------



## Cree

Tanna - Rott/Chow mix, female, 7yrs, and the believes she's the queen

Wyatt - Border Collie, 8 yrs, male, liad back till going outside, then some serious herding attitude (nobody gets to play fetch!)

Cree - GSD - 2 yrs (Dec 1st) female, total big baby!

We tried to bring in a 3 yr old dog someone had to give away, Tanna HATED it, so I knew the only way to get my next GSD was to bring in a pup Tanna could help raise. She turned into a great mom!


----------



## pets4life

tiff that is a really cool looking dog is a pure cattle dog?


It has a long tail?


----------



## Tiffseagles

pets4life said:


> tiff that is a really cool looking dog is a pure cattle dog?
> 
> 
> It has a long tail?


Thanks  She's a rescue, so we don't know if she's mixed or not.

Australian Cattle Dogs are born with tails. Some breeders dock them, but that is against breed standard. Here's a pic from the AKC's site showing the tails:









Australian Stumpy Tail Cattle Dogs are usually born without tails but sometimes you will get a pup with a tail. Here's a photo collection of Stumpies from their club in NSW:


----------



## Jo Ellen

What's not to love about my beautiful, senior golden retriever. She's 12 years this January. My whole heart for 12 years, irreplaceable :wub:


----------



## Gilly1331

Like My signature states
Lexi-almost 4 yr old GSD/Bull Mastiff spayed female
Zeus-almost 3yr old GSD intact male
Kimber-2 yr old GSD intact female..set to be spayed as soon as shes deemed ready by vet from her last/only litter.
Diesel- 12week GSD intact male.
Calvin- approx 2-3yr old neutered male polydactyl cat!

All get along great except the older 2 dogs are tolerating the puppy right now they don't like him climbing on them so much.


----------



## Gregc

Male GSD
Female Labrador Retriever
.... And we have an African Grey Parrot.


----------



## Tulip

Male GSD (5 months)
Female Yorkie (4 years)
Female Chihuahua (7 months)

All intact. We are planning on spaying the chihuahua ASAP and the Yorkie in a couple years after we breed her one more time. GSD I plan on training in Schutzhund (already done lots of obedience on our own) and testing him at 2 years old. If gets a clean bill of health, I'll start to put him up for stud and eventually get a bitch, all while working on Schutzhund with him. If he doesn't, I'll get him neutered and continue Schutzhund .

The Yorkie tolerates the Chihuahua most of the time, and the Yorkie and German Shepherd always want to meet and play with each other but we have to have a full body grip on the GSD because he's so much bigger than her and we know he'd accidentally hurt her. the Chihuahua goes into full on attack mode whenever she sees the GSD so they're never together at all.

The Chihuahua thinks she's the queen of the house, but the yorkie will put her in her place if she gets way too out of hand haha.


----------



## Chowgal

Max; male yorkie, 7 y/o (thinks he's king)
Li'l Bit; female chihuahua, 5 y/o
Jasper; male lab/chow mix, 4 y/o
Dixie; female GSD/chow/Aussie mix, 2 y/o (Queen)
Todd; male Pomeranian, 1 y/o
Snooki; pitbull/schnauzer mix, 10-11 months old


----------



## Steve in PA

A 6 mos old female GSD we named "Shadow".

Prior to Shadow we had an 8 year old female GSD named "Nikki". Sadly, we lost her due to cancer last month.

And before we adopted Nikki, my wife and I had a great red, male Doberman named "Thor".

We also have, in addition to Shadow, 9 cats and 2 ferrets!


----------



## cowgirlteach

I have a 4 year old cattle dog in addition to our 7 month old GSD!

She is a wonderful dog who is higher in the pecking order than the pup...not sure if that will change or not.

She works cattle daily and is the perfect dog in our eyes.

I also have a 16 year old mini schnauzer that lives with my mom. (We moved to the mountains and it was just too cold for my old girl). We got her when I was 8 years old and she has stolen everyone's heart since then. She has always been in charge though.


----------



## reynosa_k9's

My wild bunch:

Uther, male Great dane 7 1/2yrs.
Guinevere, female Great Dane 6-8yrs.
Merlin, male Great Dane 5yrs.
Gwendolyn, female Great Dane 2 1/2yrs.
Ambrosius, male Great Dane 9mos.
Brutus, male GSD 1yr
Galahad, male GSD 8mos.
Helios, male Golden Retriever/Border Collie 6 1/2yrs
Bohrah, female Cattle Dog/Catahoula 6-9yrs

The ages on a couple are pure guesstimates. When we got Bohrah over 5yrs ago they told us she was 1yr. No way was she only one. Many of her teeth were completely worn down and she had obviously been breed a number of times. She's one of those dogs that never seems to age though so we can't really tell. Guinevere is the same. 
Galahad is the only one I know his exact age. His mother came to our rescue ranch pregnant and I watched Galahad born on Friday the 13th in April. 

Oh, and although Bohrah is the smallest at 60lbs she is the boss.

All of mine are rescues.


----------



## robinfarr

I have a German Shepard Puppy !!! He is Growing up very fast and is very active !!!!


----------



## GusGus

Reddick..Pitbull/boxer mix. - about 9. Male.
Gus..GSD (black/silver)- 16 months. Male.
Daine..Doberman(blue)- 9 weeks. Male.


----------



## 3dognite

As you can see in my siggie...we have a Cardigan Welsh Corgi (age 13), a Brittany (age 12) and our GSD (age 10 in May). We also have 2 inside/outside cats and one inside only cat.

The cats rule the inside (as cats should really). Of the dogs, it depends on the situation. Food related, Rebel is the king, though he's not the big eater, he is the food protector. He's also the kind when it comes to toys. I've seen him gather all of the squeaky toys in a pile and lay on them. The Brittany seems to be low dog on the totem pole, since the Corgi is boss of him.

But I'm actually the only one that the 3 of them really listen to! lol


----------



## Courtdar

I have a 8 year old male Border Collie named Chi Chi, and a 9 months old female German Shepherd named Ali. Even though there is a big weight difference, they are the best of friends!!!!


----------



## Msmart

I have a 6 year old male Gsd, an almost 2 year old female Gsd and an 1.5 year old English Mastiff. They are all the best of friends and would play all day together if I let them.


----------



## rentalguy1

We have a 9 year old (last November) purebred/non-registered, female (spayed) Basset Hound named Daisy. She was a birthday present for my son, and we brought her home when she was 10 weeks old. She tripped over her own ears for the first six months. 

On the first day we brought Ranger home, I thought for sure that he would establish dominance, due to his gender and physical size. He is already much taller than Daisy, but the Basset has him by about 25 pounds (60 +/- pounds to his 35 pounds). I misjudged both dogs' abilities to determine age and respect for elders. Daisy established dominance in the first few hours. 

Over the next several days she would growl and snarl at Ranger if he got close. She even gave him at least two "bites" on the neck. I somewhat understand the "language," and realize there was no intention to cause physical harm, though. I do not get between the two of them. They have to work it out on their own. The adult BH has to teach the young GSD what is acceptable and what is not in our "pack." 

A week into this, Ranger still attempts to play, but usually Daisy wants nothing to do with it. Although, I have seen them sharing a long rope tug a few times. It's neat to watch Ranger follow Daisy all over the back yard for 30 minutes, then come back to the porch and guard her. 

We also have a 7 year old, domestic long hair cat. She is so easy going that she barely wakes up when Ranger's nose is two inches away and he is barking up a storm at her. The cat has hissed a few times, but never swatted. I really wish she had, because it would have made my work much easier. A good swat or two with those claws on his puppy nose would have gotten the point across quickly. 

Instead, I have made up several rattle bottles (with the aid of my 2 year old daughter) and placed them throughout the house. Now when we see Ranger bothering the cat, or doing anything else that is unacceptable, we just give one of the bottles a shake and he stops immediately. Well, almost immediately. Sometimes we have to be a little more stern with the rattle when his attention is on the cat.


----------



## Shaolin

Right now, it's just Finn the Wonder Pup. He's 5 and he's a White GSD. We lost our Tri-Colored Collie in September. Outside of him, we have three cats, a bird, and a bunch of fish.


----------



## Rocky5128

I am the proud parent of an 11 month old GSD, Diablo, a 6 year old GSD, Gus, and a 6 year old GSD/pit bull mix Mocha. Of course the small female bosses around the big boys.


----------



## Horsey1truck

I have the pleasure of owning a rhodesian ridgeback male 5yr , gsd female will turn 2 on Easter ,rat terrier male 7 yr, and the princess yorkie 8yr.


----------



## Karma6577

Our little pack:

Gizmo...6 yr old Papillon 
Karma...5 yr old Dogo Argentino
Rommel...4 yr old Rottie
Zen...1 yr old Dogo Argentino
Nero...12 week old German Shepherd (champagne)

Fenix..4 yr old long hair CatDog

Sebastian..13 yr old Timneh African Grey Parrot 

One big happy family!! ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rangers-mom

Ranger our 9 month old male GSD
Buzz our 11 year old, 80 lb., Australian Shepherd

I am in charge. Ranger is happy to fill the void in my absence (or in my presence if I let him).


----------



## harmony

Shepherds, one pitt, one wolf and a weenie dog


----------



## harmony

almost forgot one beagle too


----------



## Thesilentone

I live with 3 dogs; Sam the 8 1/2 month old German Shepherd(of course), Hanna the 5 year old yellow Labrador Retriever and Scrappy the 6 year old Retriever/Shepherd mix(my boyfriend's family dog). I'd get another dog eventually if I could, most likely a purebred show Golden Retriever.


----------



## Magnolia

18 month old male GSD who rules everything he sees.
4-5 year old female Great Dane who recently moved out with my daughter
9 month old female Leonberger who just came home yesterday. 

We :wub: big dogs at my house.


----------



## briantw

I have a five and a half year old Boxer and a one and a half year old GSD.


----------



## BMWHillbilly

I have 2 kids. A 4 year old yellow Lab- male and a 5 month old GSD-female. :wub:


----------



## Cheyanna

Wow, I feel inadequate as a dog owner. I only have a 9 month old GSD. If I ever get a house, I want to add to the pack.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lkellen

I've only got Remy at MY apartment, but I bring her everywhere I go. At my parents', they have a 4 y/o M Papillon and a 6 y/o M Wheaten Terrier mix, she gets along great w them, except when they are done playing and she is not- then she just annoys them! LOL. At my ex's house, they've got a 6 y/o M black Lab and a 3 m/o F ****zu- the ****zu loves to play, black lab is getting older and can't keep up as much, but so far, every dog Remy's met has pretty much loved her though , luckily she is very easy to get along with!


----------



## Axel'smommy

Dogs including breeds and ages:
Isabella Grace, 5 years old, spayed female PB Chihuahua, 2.5 lb
Eddie, 3 years old, neutered Chihuahua/Pom mix, 4 lb
Axel, 4 months old this Friday, soon to be neutered PB GSD, gains more weight every day

Who rules to roost:
For sure it is little Mrs Isabella. She is my lap baby and bosses the boys around. Second is Eddie. He tries to tell Axel how things are going to be and is very snappy with him..... and Axel just doesn't care. LOL He just plays and is a happy baby boy. Axel does have a little food gaurding, so he is only fed or given bones inside his kennel. No chances taken with the dogs or my toddler son! Everyone is still adjusting, but I can tell with time we will all be one big happy family!


----------



## Omar Little

I have a 7 year old Cairn Terrier female. Don't have a shepherd, yet.


----------



## Loz

I have a 16 week old gsd and a 5 year old Bernese mountain dog. Kyra and kobi  they love each other almost as much as I love them!!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RidgeWalker

We have an eight year old boxer/lab mix that we adopted in January of 06 from a rescue league. She has never been a house dog; we tried bringing her inside after we first got her, but she wasn't interested in being inside. Three years later she was attacked and lost the use of her right front leg. The idiot vet that I took her to tried to tell me that she had been hit by a car. Yeah right. Trauma like that doesn't cause puncture wounds on the inside of a leg with no wounds anywhere else. It was either coyotes or the dogs belonging to an irresponsible neighbor.


----------



## mehpenn

I've got two kids, a husband, a seven year old lab, a seven year old toy poodle, a two year old GSD.... three cats, a chicken and a horse. 

We just lost our eight year old Great Dane, last fall rehomed the eViL billy goat, and in the past three years have gone from seven horses and six hens down to just the one of each. 
I had started feeling like I was running a zoo sometimes.


----------



## JackandMattie

Jack - Male GSD - 2-1/2 tomorrow
Lillian - Female Weimaraner - estimated around 7-8 years old
Mattie - Female GSD - 10-1/2 next month


I am Queen of everyone.

Lillian and Jack take turns fooling themselves into _thinking_ they have the final word on any matter. They don't. It's still me 

Senior Miss Mattie could give a hoot what either of those two young fools are doing.


----------



## MichelleMc

I have a 14 year old gsd, a 5 month old gsd, a 12 year old husky, a 10 year old aussie mix and a 1 year old puggle! We lost our 12 year old wire haird pointing griffon mix to cancer a few months ago. We also have cats,rabbits and turtles! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anyu

I have Catty: 5 y/o black German intact female. (soon to be spayed) Isis: 4 y/o blue APBT spayed female. Zeike: 5 y/o fawn Doberman neutered male. Happy four legged house hold w/not enough bed space, LoL!!


----------



## Chicagocanine

None.  I am not happy with the situation either.


----------



## zimmer

I have Zimmer, 1 y.o. German Shepherd, and Loki, a six month old Husky/Malamute.


----------



## Msmaria

13 year old PB shih tzu, our first dog ever. Intact, never had puppies. I don't know why i didnt spay, never intented to breed her. I just heard so many confusing things and decided not to. Got her at 16 weeks. Was our only dog for over 10 years so she's spoiled.
4 year old rescue poodle mix, got him at approx 1 1/2 years old. Neutered, came that way from rescue. He's spoiled too, hmmmm I see a trend here.
7 week old GS, not sure of pedigree. Both parents look like GS. He's not neutered yet but will be. Hopefully not spoiled.


----------



## Shaolin

We have Finn, our 5yr old GSD. We had a Tri Color Collie, Cheyenne, but she passed in early September. We hope to get another GSD within the year and/or maybe another much wanted dog breed.


----------



## Carryingon

Other than shepherds: 
One female about 45 lbs. Not sure what she is - either heeler/cattle dog or a catahoula mix. She's very bright but not always in the most cooperative way, it's a challenge training a non-GSD.

Are they male or female: 
Female

Age: 
Maybe 2 yrs? Came from the pound - had very obviously recently whelped. Spayed now.

Who is the king or queen of your house? 
She is, very bossy and stubborn. Must be a breed thing.


----------



## aphrodite

I had a female pitbull mix. Bless her heart. She was my first love and my first dog. :thumbup:


----------



## LaRen616

I only have 1 dog right now, 4 year old male GSD.

My best friend and her 2 dogs live with me, they could be staying for 6 months.

They are both rescues:

Rue~ female Australian Cattle Dog, 3-4 years old, she is definitely in charge, she can be very bossy and sometimes aggressive towards the others.

Tula~ female Min Pin, 7-10 years old, she is 2nd in charge.

The 2 females have fought before, they have not fought with my male GSD, he is submissive and every dog that comes into the house is the one in charge.


----------



## Nascarbabe75

3 yr old neutered black lab and 6 mon old female gsd (thinks she is the boss) me queen husband second in command lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RachelK1

*Two GSD's*

I am personally owned by 2 GSD's. One Female age 10 1/2, and one male age 8 1/2. However I also have 4 cats. Additionally I foster dogs as well. I have fostered Greyhounds, Great Danes, Dobermans, and Labradors. I do not foster GSD's currently because I wouldn't be able to give them up.


----------



## Onethinmint

Our family is blessed? cursed? with four dogs! We have a five year old female mastiff, a 2yr old male Bouvier des Flandres, a 5mo old female Bouvier Des flandres, and a 4mo old male German Shepherd. 

We don't have a king in the household though the two boys compete for the position of court jester! 

I am the queen of the household - though my "lady in waiting" is currently our female mastiff. I expect that our female Bouvier will be taking over in a couple of years. 

I've always had multiple dogs so I'm honestly not sure what I would do with just one around! I think for us anyway the secret of having a pack is having personalities that mesh well. We don't really have fights. Sure the dogs argue - who doesn't argue with their roommate on occasion? if there isn't blood shed I feel it is important for them to work it out for themselves. If you interrupt an argument you risk having frustrated dogs that resent one another because they are unable to finish important conversations. 

Beth and Crew.


----------



## BellaLuna

In our house we have two gsd Bella and Gatticus. Bella is 3 yrs old and Gatticus is almost 5 months. 

We also have two cats and two Russian tortoises... 

As you can tell I need everything in pairs 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kahrg4

I compete for bed space with a husky and a GSD. 

Finder: Husky
Neutered Male
14 months old
- keeps me in great cardiovascular shape through daily heart attacks and obscene amounts of running. 

Cafall: GSD
Neutered Male
10 months old
- keeps me sane. lol


----------



## Jess

I only have two dogs (would be more if I had the space!)
Two GSDs: Miss Jess a 6 year old rescue through The German Shepherd Rescue Trust
CedarLodge Evening Glow a.k.a Loki The Norse God of Mischief


----------



## tottie86

We have 2 18 month old silky terrier pups- sookie and bella 

and our cat Dora


----------



## readaboutdogs

Pitbull, 6 or 7 years. I just lost both my gsds in this past year to cancer. The gsds tolerated the pitbull, as I have only had him a couple years or so. I kept them separated while I was gone. The gsds were the lords of the house, but they were there first!


----------



## FoxyMom

We have an 8 month old male GSD, Strider and a 12 year old Rottweiler, D'Argo. We lost his brother, Crichton to osteosarcoma a few years back. 

We (well, I) plan on rescuing another GSD when D'Argo heads to the Bridge. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FoxyMom

Oh, and the senior is definitely the king. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DobberDog

We have Emmett the GSD mix 2 yrs old and neutered and Angel 17 wk old GSD pup (intact) and Peanut Butter Toast the cat. The cat rules the house. If he doesnt want the dogs in a room, he will run them out. Angel still hasnt fully figured out that PB isnt playing with her. Hes a mean cat (9 yrs) even attacking people at times.


----------



## OyMyShepherdBoy

I have a 17 week old GSD mix named Oy. Next week I am going to Oregon to get our new boy a 6 year old Bernese Mountain dog named Lucas. I have a 1 year old cat names Nicodemus who thinks hes a dog, and a 8 year old cat named Izzy who hates dogs!


----------



## tottie86

DobberDog said:


> We have Emmett the GSD mix 2 yrs old and neutered and Angel 17 wk old GSD pup (intact) and Peanut Butter Toast the cat. The cat rules the house. If he doesnt want the dogs in a room, he will run them out. Angel still hasnt fully figured out that PB isnt playing with her. Hes a mean cat (9 yrs) even attacking people at times.


Best name for a cat ever!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## autopsy_survivor

We have Bruce, our 1 year old shepherd, Fynn, who is a 5 year old standard broken coated longhair dachshund (18lbs), and Sadie, a nearly 7 year old miniature broken coated longhair dachshund (10lbs) that has epilepsy and bouts of IVDD. 

Sadie rules our house with an iron fist, she always has, lol. 

When I first got Sadie, we would go visit my parents who had Tipper, my collie/shep mix growing up. Even as a puppy she was in control. Same with our pitbull Josh.

We've also had (as fosters or dogs that didn't work out) a very aggressive rat terrier/chihuahua mix, an aggressive shih tzu, a border collie/hound mix puppy, a bouvier, an english bulldog and a couple of dachshunds - Sadie was always the top of the pack, when dogs come in it's like they just know and we've never had any fighting (except for the bouvier who was mentally unstable).


----------



## TommyB681

Penny 1 yr old GSD
Bella 3 yr old Dalmatian

Penny is the dog of the house. Shes the 'mom' while Bella is the destructive little kid that needs to be taken down pegs here and there lol its pretty comical


----------



## tottie86

Bahahaha totally forgot to add my 11 week old German shepherd pup 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel_Maminka

My mother and I used to breed Australian cattle dogs. I've also had a mini schnauzer and a Doberman. GSD though have my heart. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616

*Updated*

Current dogs living in my house

*Draco* ~ Dalmatian, male, 13 weeks old (my dog)
*Rue* ~ Australian Cattle Dog, female, 3-4 years old, alpha (roommate's dog)
*Sinister* ~ GSD, male, 4 years old (my dog)
*Tula* ~ Min Pin, 10-12 years old, female, she's 2nd in charge (roommate's dog)


----------



## mbussinger166

I have had a Cairn Terrier, Yellow Lab, Chocolate Lab, Black Lab, Golden Retriever, Siberian Husky, and of course I can't forget my two GSDs.


----------



## Springbrz

Currently Ziva 6 mo. old GSD. 
In the past: GSD/whippet mix(Tristyn): Supposed GSD/mix? (Max the dog of Satan): Chow/Samoyed littermates Sandy and Sassy so sorely missed.


----------



## kristasgma

We have a 12 yr old Lab
a 7 year old pitt
and my sons 2 year old GSD

It was chaos in our house when my son moved home with the GSD. My pitt is so laid back, and the GSD was totally out of control so we just took it really slow and now the 2 get along pretty good. I do not let the GSD out when my lab is out because she terrorizes her just trying to get her to pay attention to her and she is old and starting to get unstable and gets knocked over. And then the pitt is running interference and I just dont want any troubleMy pitt has been with our lab from birth and that is mom and as she has gotten older moonie is very protective and concerned.


----------



## My5dogs

We have 2 golden retrievers and a Great Dane. New GSD in a couple months  all 3 of them attached like glue. Never had any issues at all.


----------



## PixelGalileo

I have 
1. White German Shepherd "Echo"








and 
2. Siberian Huskies "Darwin" (Grey/Male) and "Daughtry" (B&W/Female)


----------



## capolini1226

I have Siberian Husky named "Capo". b. 12.26.2010

I grew up with GSD and also love that breed.

Ciao,,,Roberto


*Baron Von Mazur- 6.5.65- 7.20.77 [GSD]

Cochise Mazur- 5.27.82-5.20.97 [Malamute/GSD MIX]

Capo "Cochise" Mazur- b. 12.26.2010 [Pure Bred Siberian Husky]
*


----------



## fredh

Besides Jake, we have Amy our 13 year old Miniature Schnauzer!

Playing together when Jake was a Pup:



The Two of them relaxing together!


----------



## trcy

We have the GSD Kaleb Almost 4 months...about 3 1/2 months in this picture):









and these two are from the same parents just a year apart. They are shepherd, chow, poodle mix The male (blk/tan) is 7 years old. The wht/blk female is 6 years old. The GSD in this picture is Riley. He passed on 8/30/2013


----------



## PhoenixGuardian

I have Phoenix, my GSD, then my family and I have twenty-two other dogs. We have Alaskan huskies, Siberian huskies, Seppala Siberian huskies, and my mom has an English Mastiff... Lots of dog dog dogs!!!!!
Well, here are some pictures of a few of the dogs, not all of them. Silly guys


----------



## PhoenixGuardian

I have Phoenix, my GSD, then my family and I have twenty-two other dogs. We have Alaskan huskies, Siberian huskies, Seppala Siberian huskies, and my mom has an English Mastiff... Lots of dog dog dogs!!!!!
Well, here are some pictures of a few of the dogs, not all of them. Silly guys 
(I hope you guys can see them)
I don't have very many pics up, that would take A LOOOOOOOONG time to get pics of all the dogs up, but the first one is a dog-pile on our partially dog-destroyed couch. You can see Sobie (little wolfie dog on the end) Phoenix, my GSD, Fairbanks, my sisters retired lead dog, now a couch potato, Marvin, my sister's weird creepy cat. Then on the floor you can kind of see Zeus's butt, and Suzie, my sister's house husky.
Then, next pic is four VEEEEERRRY happy dogs, doing what they love most; Running! And the third is my little lead boy in training, Riley (he's my little sweetie), the fourth is Kara, my lead dog, and Koda, waiting for me to come and take them up to the dogyard after a nice run, and the last is my Phe, in his fvorite place on top of a hay bale


----------



## capolini1226

PhoenixGuardian said:


> I have Phoenix, my GSD, then my family and I have twenty-two other dogs. We have Alaskan huskies, Siberian huskies, Seppala Siberian huskies, and my mom has an English Mastiff... Lots of dog dog dogs!!!!!
> Well, here are some pictures of a few of the dogs, not all of them. Silly guys
> (I hope you guys can see them)
> I don't have very many pics up, that would take A LOOOOOOOONG time to get pics of all the dogs up, but the first one is a dog-pile on our partially dog-destroyed couch. You can see Sobie (little wolfie dog on the end) Phoenix, my GSD, Fairbanks, my sisters retired lead dog, now a couch potato, Marvin, my sister's weird creepy cat. Then on the floor you can kind of see Zeus's butt, and Suzie, my sister's house husky.
> Then, next pic is four VEEEEERRRY happy dogs, doing what they love most; Running! And the third is my little lead boy in training, Riley (he's my little sweetie), the fourth is Kara, my lead dog, and Koda, waiting for me to come and take them up to the dogyard after a nice run, and the last is my Phe, in his fvorite place on top of a hay bale


Wow!! That is awesome,,,,,do your parents breed Dogs?

I love how the Dogs are all lounging on the couch,so relaxed and well behaved!

I could imagine the food and Vet bills! I have one Siberian and I have spent almost $10,500 in 2.5 years!


I am surprised the Huskies don't try to kill the cat!! They must have been raised with it!
Ciao,,,Roberto


----------



## Ava_Shepsky

I have a 6 yr old male unaltered chihuahua & a 9 mo old female unaltered gsd/husky. The chi is definitely in charge the shepsky just doesn't seem to know yet lol. They get along very well but her being a puppy still and so large compared to him causes some disagreements between the two. She always wants to play he growls to tell her to knock it off and she just thinks its all part of the game ! Lol.


----------



## AugustGSD

I don't have another dog, but I do really want an American Akita. Besides my GSD I have a ferret named Sparrow.


----------



## capolini1226

AugustGSD said:


> I don't have another dog, but I do really want an American Akita. Besides my GSD I have a ferret named Sparrow.



I hope you have a sense of humor!! 

How does your GSD like your ferret?? My Siberian would love him to death!

Ciao,,,Roberto

*Capo "Cochise" Mazur-b.12.26.2010- Siberian Husky
Cochise Von Mazur-5.27.82-5.20.97-GSD/Malamute
Baron Von Mazur-6.5.65-7.20.77- GSD
*


----------



## AugustGSD

capolini1226 said:


> I hope you have a sense of humor!!
> 
> How does your GSD like your ferret?? My Siberian would love him to death!
> 
> Ciao,,,Roberto
> 
> *Capo "Cochise" Mazur-b.12.26.2010- Siberian Husky
> Cochise Von Mazur-5.27.82-5.20.97-GSD/Malamute
> Baron Von Mazur-6.5.65-7.20.77- GSD
> *


LOL, I think its a pre-requesite to have a sense of humor if you own an animal. August loves him from a distance because I'm not crazy enough to let him near my ferret.


----------



## Chantald

I currently only have my GSD pup Thor who is about 5 months old now.








Growing up, I had a Dalmatian named Sparky, who crossed the bridge in 2007!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melissa_Coates

We have two female's a Minni - Aussie (Lola) who is almost 2 yrs and a GSD (River) 5 months. Lola is the boss and will stand up to River even though Lola is only 32 pounds and River is 55 and growing. It is actually funny to see them play. There are times Lola get's tired of the puppy play with River and giver her the stop it now or you are in trouble. 

They are both very loving dogs and think they are lap dogs.


----------



## cjla

We have my boyfriend's lab coco who is 10 years old and my newest addition Duke who is part GSD part bull mastiff. Duke is only six months and just about as big as the lab who is actually big for a lab. My parents took my 2 year old daughter to the zoo here and when she saw the grizzly bears she thought it was coco so she pointed at them and said puppy!! She wanted to go pet them!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

In addition to Hans, my white 2 yr old GSD, we have Belle Starr, who is my husband's cow dog and will be 4 in November. Belle Starr was here first so she considers the entire place to belong to her!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fishernut

After losing my beloved GSD Shovel (long, heartbreaking story ), I adopted a male 9 month old rescue Saint (MooCow). He came from horrendous conditions, and I will never stop loving and being thankful to his foster family for bringing him back to health and rehabilitating him....About a year later we added another to the pack, a year old owner surrender male Newfie (Bison).

As of now they are 2 (Moo) and 1.5 (Bison).

They are like brothers, play hard, and rest hard (lol). My husband, kids and I love watching them wrestle and play--we call it "Dog TV" .

I am queen of the pack, as I am home the most and take care of most of their needs. Both dogs refer to me (well, the Saint can be stubborn at times ) 
As for the two of them, I couldn't tell you which one is dominant, as they play like siblings, and then both crash out together in a heap. 

I love having two dogs, especially ones who get along together so well. Hopefully one day I'll have room for another GSD.

MooCow and Bison


----------



## Sarah~

I have Mr. Eko and my APBT mix Xena  They both think they are dominant but mom is the boss 

Xena is 10 months, Eko is 1.5


----------



## alexg

There are other than GSD breeds?


----------



## Vagus

fishernut said:


> After losing my beloved GSD Shovel (long, heartbreaking story ), I adopted a male 9 month old rescue Saint (MooCow). He came from horrendous conditions, and I will never stop loving and being thankful to his foster family for bringing him back to health and rehabilitating him....About a year later we added another to the pack, a year old owner surrender male Newfie (Bison).
> 
> As of now they are 2 (Moo) and 1.5 (Bison).
> 
> They are like brothers, play hard, and rest hard (lol). My husband, kids and I love watching them wrestle and play--we call it "Dog TV" .
> 
> I am queen of the pack, as I am home the most and take care of most of their needs. Both dogs refer to me (well, the Saint can be stubborn at times )
> As for the two of them, I couldn't tell you which one is dominant, as they play like siblings, and then both crash out together in a heap.
> 
> I love having two dogs, especially ones who get along together so well. Hopefully one day I'll have room for another GSD.
> 
> MooCow and Bison



As a lifelong big dog lover, you are living my dream 
Hate to imagine the cost of feeding them though!


----------



## Lesber2004

Miniature hot dog


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fredh

Lesber2004 said:


> View attachment 121890
> 
> Miniature hot dog
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Those 2 have got to be the Cutest pair on the Entire Thread!


----------



## Lesber2004

fredh said:


> Those 2 have got to be the Cutest pair on the Entire Thread!


Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiffseagles

We have a GSD and a Cattle Dog mix.


----------



## bill

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bill

Am bulldog and ger. Shep best buddys

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## linkwheel27

After loosing my Papillon puppy ,two months back i bought two littermates who are very small yet but very sweet and I love to play with them.


----------



## alessandro

Zandi GSD male 8 1/2 yrs unfortunately he has DM
Polyxena Chodsky pes female 5 1/2 years
Hany Chodsky pes female 5 1/2 years - 10days age difference between the CPs


----------



## wyoung2153

pets4life said:


> Other than shepherds?
> 
> Are they male or female?
> 
> AGe?
> 
> Who is the king or queen of your house?
> 
> second in command? lol
> 
> Was curious how multi breed houses work out


Not sure if I count, since I don't have Athena anymore (story for another time) but I did have a female Boerboel, Athena and my male GSD Titan. Athena was 7 months and Titan was 2 years at the time. 

Titan was King and Athena next, though if I had her longer I suspect that she would have taken charge. 

I am going to have another Boerboel crossing fingers for next year! 

They loved eachother and played together. Athena opened Titan up to the posiibilities of doggy playtime, which he never had before.. an only child 

Love reading all the mixes out there!!

here are pictures of them playing


----------



## kirsten

2 GSDs and 3 pugs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alessandro

kirsten said:


> 2 GSDs and 3 pugs.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


my GSD loves pugs


----------



## DJEtzel

I have a GSD, a Pit Bull, a Border Collie, and random fosters or boarders all the time. Currently an Aussie mix that I've had since July is being boarded.


----------



## matt86

I have a 6 year old Husky and a 5 year old Shepard/Lab mix. We're going to meet another GSD tomorrow, and there's a good chance we'll be coming home with him!


----------



## Crocky

Males
GSD 4 months
Yorkie 4 yrs
Dachshund 7 yrs

Female
Dashchund 8 yrs


----------



## LaRen616

4 year old black male GSD

6 month old black spotted double patch male Dalmatian


----------



## dragonheart9

14 moths old Male GSD
3 years old mixed breed female (Greatdane & greyhound)


----------



## Harley120R

I technically own 2 Golden Retrievers. When I split with my ex, there was a hotly contested custody dispute over them. The none living property was easy to divide. I gave her everything except my cars and motorcycles. Them dogs were mine too. The receipts said so. 

We went to court. Thousands of dollars in lawyer fees later, the Judge agreed with me. I WON!

Then I realized the dogs couldn't live in my cars, motorcycles or follow me where ever it was I decided to go that day, so I told her she could watch them as long as I got visiting rights. That's been 6 years now.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

I have Dexter my Border Collie, Shiggies my mix of epicness, and Tyson my GSD


----------



## My5dogs

2 year old male Great Dane
2 year old fem golden retriever
3 year old male golden retriever
6 year old fem choc lab
14 week male GSD


----------



## misslesleedavis1

My5dogs said:


> 2 year old male Great Dane
> 2 year old fem golden retriever
> 3 year old male golden retriever
> 6 year old fem choc lab
> 14 week male GSD


I can imagine that no one ever is depressed in your home!!


----------



## My5dogs

misslesleedavis1 said:


> I can imagine that no one ever is depressed in your home!!


No not at all!! Good thing is they all nap during day at same time 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## willoglen

Otto, male GSD, 8 months
Samantha, female Sheltie, 13 years
Nina, female Sheltie, 11 years
Sophia, female Sheltie, 10 years
Cleopatra, female Himalayan (cat), 9 years
Shotnose, female Snowshoe (cat), 1 year

Samantha rules with an iron paw.


----------



## Ava_Shepsky

Aside from Ava gsd/husky mix I have a chihuahua. They get along great. Catch them both sleeping in the big crate sometimes. It's adorable.


----------



## sarah1366

I have gsd and gsd x belgian one was rescue kane he has epilepsy and romany since she was pup 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Scribblez

Other than Nellie, I rescued a Boxer/Pit mix from a Walmart parking lot. After failing to find the owner, I neutered him, updated his shots and tried finding a home for him. Then we realized it was too late and we'd become attached. Wall-E gets along very well with Nelllie. He's around 3-4 years and she's now 5-6.


----------



## Rinegunner

We had Norwegian elkhounds for years. They were great dogs. My elkhound Pinetop and my first gsd Mandy were best of friends for a lot of years. If I were to have multiple dogs again I would consider another one, but will never be without a gsd.


----------



## kakarot

I had a chow mix growing up named Sasha.. she lived to be in her late teens. We had to put her down since she had really bad arthritis and it was suggested we did it so she didn't suffer more. My dad never really liked animals.. but I managed to nab a kitten when I was 16. Now that I'm older and moved out of the house, my only breed so far is my GSD. I'm not sure if I'd want another breed.. I don't like small dogs and I haven't really looked into other larger breeds.. yet. My neighbor had a GSD when I was living back with the parents and I've always, always loved the breed since then.


----------



## cmlenard

*GSD and Doberman*

Both males. GSD 9 months, Dobe 19 months. They get along well and are bonding more and more every day. We wanted 2 males so we planned ahead and tried to create the pairing with the chance of the best outcome. For instance, the Dobe was well established and is fully intact, however highly dog social and very laid back. We got our Shep at 6 months so he was already big enough to play with the Dobe but still young enough to learn his place. Also, we chose a laid back more submissive personality and had him neutered right away. My Husband an I are the "pack" leaders with the Dobe being next and the Shep last. No aggression or dominant behavior is allowed, except on the rare occasion the Dobe has to keep the pup in check! But he is always gentle in his discipline so we allow it. After all one has to be dominant over the other.


----------



## LaRen616

cmlenard said:


> Both males. GSD 9 months, Dobe 19 months. They get along well and are bonding more and more every day. We wanted 2 males so we planned ahead and tried to create the pairing with the chance of the best outcome. For instance, the Dobe was well established and is fully intact, however highly dog social and very laid back. We got our Shep at 6 months so he was already big enough to play with the Dobe but still young enough to learn his place. Also, we chose a laid back more submissive personality and had him neutered right away. My Husband an I are the "pack" leaders with the Dobe being next and the Shep last. No aggression or dominant behavior is allowed, except on the rare occasion the Dobe has to keep the pup in check! But he is always gentle in his discipline so we allow it. After all one has to be dominant over the other.


Definitely keep an eye on them because they are both male!!!!! 

Dobermans are notorious for being male/male aggressive. I belong to a Doberman forum and they highly recommend not having multiple males. I also contacted several reputable Doberman breeders and none of them would sell me a male because I have a male GSD, it did not matter that my GSD gets along with all dogs both male and female, I was denied.

I wanted to add that my male GSD has 2 best friends that are male Dobermans and they get along really well *BUT* they do not live together and they do not see each other everyday.

Also wanted to add that they might be great friends now but neither of your dogs are fully matured adults so that could very well change!


----------



## cmlenard

Thanks for the advice, believe me, we know things could change. We are going that as long as everyone knows their place and we are the alphas things will be fine. There may come a day when the Shep tries to assert himself over the Dobe but it won't be tolerated and we are already making that clear as is the Dobe! Time will tell and we will cross that bridge when and if we come to it!


----------



## Chip18

LaRen616 said:


> Definitely keep an eye on them because they are both male!!!!!
> 
> Dobermans are notorious for being male/male aggressive. I belong to a Doberman forum and they highly recommend not having multiple males. I also contacted several reputable Doberman breeders and none of them would sell me a male because I have a male GSD, it did not matter that my GSD gets along with all dogs both male and female, I was denied.
> 
> I wanted to add that my male GSD has 2 best friends that are male Dobermans and they get along really well *BUT* they do not live together and they do not see each other everyday.
> 
> Also wanted to add that they might be great friends now but neither of your dogs are fully matured adults so that could very well change!


OK well did not know about the Double male dobie thing?

Female Boxers are another don't! Only one Female dog in a household if one of those females is a Boxer.

If anybody adds a dog and knows of a breed specific gender restriction they should let folks know.


----------



## Charlie W

We have a male Dobie almost 4, and a female GSD, almost 18 months, both neutered. We are planning to get a male GSD pup in June, I don't anticipate any problems with the Dobe, he's high energy, but certainly not aggressive with members of the household. The pup will be crated at night and when we are not around.. The two we have are a great combination


----------



## LaRen616

Charlie W said:


> We are planning to get a male GSD pup in June, I don't anticipate any problems with the Dobe, he's high energy, but certainly not aggressive with members of the household.


He gets along with your household because you have a female. 

When your future male GSD pup becomes a mature adult it can create problems. 

All I know is that the Doberman forum is very against having a male Doberman with another male dog of any size and that I spoke to 5 reputable Doberman breeders and they all told me they never sell males to houses that already have males. They wouldn't even meet my dog to see how he is around other males, they didn't care that my male is friends with 2 male Dobermans, they said it didn't matter because my male doesn't live with a male Doberman.


----------



## LaRen616

Chip18 said:


> OK well did not know about the Double male dobie thing?
> 
> Female Boxers are another don't! Only one Female dog in a household if one of those females is a Boxer.
> 
> If anybody adds a dog and knows of a breed specific gender restriction they should let folks know.


They say female/female aggression is the worst in GSDs.

They say male/male aggression is the worst in Dobermans.

That is all I know.


----------



## cmlenard

I can only say that I've had Dobes all my life and at time multiple males and I don't believe that Dobes are any worse with "male on male" aggression than any other breed. Its all in how they are raised and socialized. Any combination of dogs can have problems. I am the alpha and both my dogs know it that's the key.


----------



## DJEtzel

Any working, terrier, or herding breed is going to be more likely to be same sex aggressive. 

I have all males and I've never had a problem, friend has two male dobes and doesn't have a problem...

BUT, a lot of people DO have problems. And it hasn't a thing to do with socialization rearing, 9 time out of 10. It has to do with genetics.


----------



## Tratkins

DJEtzel said:


> Any working, terrier, or herding breed is going to be more likely to be same sex aggressive.
> 
> I have all males and I've never had a problem, friend has two male dobes and doesn't have a problem...
> 
> BUT, a lot of people DO have problems. And it hasn't a thing to do with socialization rearing, 9 time out of 10. It has to do with genetics.


True as how I have seen it too. Our last dog was a female German Shorthair Pointer. She would play for hours with any male dog (even strange ones), but the minute any female came into her space, it got very ugly. I'm sure I looked silly bending over trying to look at the private parts of approaching dogs to determine its sex before allowing her to play.


----------



## LaRen616

DJEtzel said:


> Any working, terrier, or herding breed is going to be more likely to be same sex aggressive.
> 
> I have all males and I've never had a problem, friend has two male dobes and doesn't have a problem...
> 
> *BUT, a lot of people DO have problems. And it hasn't a thing to do with socialization rearing, 9 time out of 10. It has to do with genetics*.


Exactly, I have multiple males and no problems, my male gets along with a male Rottweiler and 2 male Dobermans but he doesn't live with them so who knows how they would behave if they were always in each other's space. 

When a breed specific forum and multiple reputable breeders say that a dog of a certain breed shouldn't be with another dog of the same sex, I am going to listen to their warnings, although there are exceptions to the rule, there is a bigger chance that it won't work out.


----------



## Shade

My sister and brother in law got a male min pin puppy and 11 months later rescued a one year old male Dobe. They have no issues with either dog having aggressive tendencies towards the other, they eat, sleep, and are left alone in the house during the day. Both dogs are very social and get along with the other dogs in the family both male and female and have since day 1.

They might be the exception, but there always are


----------



## cmlenard

DJEtzel said:


> Any working, terrier, or herding breed is going to be more likely to be same sex aggressive.
> 
> I have all males and I've never had a problem, friend has two male dobes and doesn't have a problem...
> 
> BUT, a lot of people DO have problems. And it hasn't a thing to do with socialization rearing, 9 time out of 10. It has to do with genetics.


I agree that some have issues and some don't, but its been my experience with my Dobes that as long as they know I'm leader, there may be a little skirmish here and there, I don't allow it. I can only say thanks for all the advisories...time will tell how this combo works out! I hope it does because these boys are so bonded its crazy! My Shep looks to his big Dobe brother to do everything and follows him everywhere. :wub:


----------



## benderover32

I have four dogs.
Charlee 8mo F. GSD
Indie 1yr F. Australian Shepherd/ACD mix
Frankie 1yr F. Dachshund
Diesel 3yr M. English Mastiff

Indie and Frankie are spayed. Charlee and Diesel are unaltered. 

Charlee and Indie sometimes get annoyed with each other, but most of the time they get along pretty well. They don't necessarily try to hurt each other. They just stay away from each other until they're in better moods. Maybe because Indie is calming down a lot and Charlee has SO much energy! Other than those two, my females get along fine.

Pecking order around here is Diesel, Indie, Charlee, then Frankie. Although, when it comes to food, Frankie jumps to second below Diesel. 

I think the breed diversity works just fine if you know your dogs. Diesel will tear another male up. It doesn't matter the breed or if it is altered. Due to that, we can't have other male dogs. He loves his girls though!


----------



## DJEtzel

Shade said:


> My sister and brother in law got a male min pin puppy and 11 months later rescued a one year old male Dobe. They have no issues with either dog having aggressive tendencies towards the other, they eat, sleep, and are left alone in the house during the day. Both dogs are very social and get along with the other dogs in the family both male and female and have since day 1.
> 
> They might be the exception, but there always are


Great point to keep in mind-

SIZE.

I sure couldn't introduce another large adult male into the house, but I can easily raise a large breed puppy or bring in an adult small-medium male with no troubles, regardless of breed.


----------



## A girl and her dog

I have a 1yo Chi, and a 2yo cat, both males. The cat is the ruler but rarely has to exercise his authority. The Chi thinks he's in charge, but is mistaken. Of the two dogs, the Chi is the older and naturally guides the GSD. The GSD is not the dominant type so the two get along fine. As the GSD grows, he's becoming more aware of his size and how to use it on the Chi to move him out of the way. I watch them closely when they play and blow the whistle, so to speak, at the first whimper I hear. They abide that and separate for a moment, then start again. They get along well  Even the cat is patient, and secretly likes all of the mauling the GSD gives him when he sees him. Nonny and George both love their cat.


----------



## cmlenard

DJEtzel said:


> Great point to keep in mind-
> 
> SIZE.
> 
> I sure couldn't introduce another large adult male into the house, but I can easily raise a large breed puppy or bring in an adult small-medium male with no troubles, regardless of breed.


I agree, that's why we waited until one male was much older to bring in the male pup.


----------



## lennyb

We have a 1 1/2 yr purebred GSD, a 6 month old NAID and a 2 yr old cat. They all pretty much get along fine. Sometimes the cat gets a little moody ( to much dog luv for her)


----------



## Rottendog

I've got a Flat Coated Retriever and a Lab Mix. I'm looking to add a GSD to the crew!


----------



## Dnahjj

I have a Bi-color German Shepherd and a Belgian Malinois.


----------



## cmlenard

Dnahjj said:


> I have a Bi-color German Shepherd and a Belgian Malinois.


Both male? What are their ages?


----------



## briantw

For what it's worth, I have a male Boxer and a male GSD and have never had any issues. The Shepherd is two and a half and the Boxer is six and a half. The Shepherd is (mostly) the dominant one. The Boxer is the smarter one, though, and manipulates the crap out of Sandor (the Shepherd). His favorite trick is, if the GSD is lying on the couch, to paw Sandor in the face to make him mad and get him to hop down, then to immediately jump onto the couch and steal Sandor's spot. It works every single time and always makes me laugh out loud.

As far as other dogs go, the Boxer gets along with basically everyone (male or female) and Sandor gets along with some dogs and not others, and breed doesn't really seem to be a determining factor. His best non-Loki (the Boxer) friend is a male Huskie who lives in the same apartment complex. We have a dog park out back and they'll chase each other and wrestle until they're both exhausted.


----------



## cmlenard

briantw said:


> For what it's worth, I have a male Boxer and a male GSD and have never had any issues. The Shepherd is two and a half and the Boxer is six and a half. The Shepherd is (mostly) the dominant one. The Boxer is the smarter one, though, and manipulates the crap out of Sandor (the Shepherd). His favorite trick is, if the GSD is lying on the couch, to paw Sandor in the face to make him mad and get him to hop down, then to immediately jump onto the couch and steal Sandor's spot. It works every single time and always makes me laugh out loud.
> 
> As far as other dogs go, the Boxer gets along with basically everyone (male or female) and Sandor gets along with some dogs and not others, and breed doesn't really seem to be a determining factor. His best non-Loki (the Boxer) friend is a male Huskie who lives in the same apartment complex. We have a dog park out back and they'll chase each other and wrestle until they're both exhausted.


Thanks, I don't think we will have issues either. My guys love each other and are inseparable.


----------



## cmlenard

LaRen616 said:


> He gets along with your household because you have a female.
> 
> When your future male GSD pup becomes a mature adult it can create problems.
> 
> All I know is that the Doberman forum is very against having a male Doberman with another male dog of any size and that I spoke to 5 reputable Doberman breeders and they all told me they never sell males to houses that already have males. They wouldn't even meet my dog to see how he is around other males, they didn't care that my male is friends with 2 male Dobermans, they said it didn't matter because my male doesn't live with a male Doberman.


I'm on the Done forum too and there are just as many folks on it that balk at the SSA issue with male Dobes. I've had 4 in my lifetime and never experienced SSA with any of them. In my experience, SSA can occur in any breed/sex. My GSD came from a reputable breeder who knew exactly what my situation was because I brought the Dobe with me to look at the GSD. no big warnings about SSA from her. I even specifically asked about having these two together. Additionally, I contacted our breeder (also reputable) about getting another large breed male pup and she said there should be no problem with the temperament of her dogs and good leadership and training. Seems to be working out just fine...


----------



## LaRen616

cmlenard said:


> I'm on the Done forum too and there are just as many folks on it that balk at the SSA issue with male Dobes. I've had 4 in my lifetime and never experienced SSA with any of them. In my experience, SSA can occur in any breed/sex. My GSD came from a reputable breeder who knew exactly what my situation was because I brought the Dobe with me to look at the GSD. no big warnings about SSA from her. I even specifically asked about having these two together. Additionally, I contacted our breeder (also reputable) about getting another large breed male pup and she said there should be no problem with the temperament of her dogs and good leadership and training. Seems to be working out just fine...


The GSD breed usually has bigger issues with female/female aggression more than male/male aggression or male/female aggression. So the GSD breeder probably didn't think it would be a problem because it's not common for GSDs to be male/male aggressive and she probably didn't know that male/male aggression is common in the Doberman breed.

What breeder did you contact? I have contacted several of the big names in my area and they all said no to me getting a male. It did not matter that my male is great with other males and that he has male Doberman friends. They wouldn't even meet my male to see how he is around other males, they flat out said no to a male Doberman. 

I am sure that if I had a male Doberman and I went through a GSD breeder or a Dalmatian breeder, they would sell me a male because those 2 breeds don't usually have a problem with male/male aggression and neither of those breeders would most likely know that the Doberman can be male/male aggressive.

Like I said before though, if a Doberman forum, several Doberman owners and numerous Doberman breeders tell me that male/male aggression is common in the Doberman breed and that it is a bad idea to have multiple males with that breed, then I am going to listen to them because I don't want to risk having blood baths in my house or crating and rotating or possibly rehoming a dog. 

I have seen several warnings on this forum about having multiple females with GSDs and I have seen people ignore the warnings and then end up with bad fights and rehoming their dog so I would never have multiple females with a GSD either.


----------



## cmlenard

LaRen616 said:


> The GSD breed usually has bigger issues with female/female aggression more than male/male aggression or male/female aggression. So the GSD breeder probably didn't think it would be a problem because it's not common for GSDs to be male/male aggressive and she probably didn't know that male/male aggression is common in the Doberman breed.
> 
> What breeder did you contact? I have contacted several of the big names in my area and they all said no to me getting a male. It did not matter that my male is great with other males and that he has male Doberman friends. They wouldn't even meet my male to see how he is around other males, they flat out said no to a male Doberman.
> 
> I am sure that if I had a male Doberman and I went through a GSD breeder or a Dalmatian breeder, they would sell me a male because those 2 breeds don't usually have a problem with male/male aggression and neither of those breeders would most likely know that the Doberman can be male/male aggressive.
> 
> Like I said before though, if a Doberman forum, several Doberman owners and numerous Doberman breeders tell me that male/male aggression is common in the Doberman breed and that it is a bad idea to have multiple males with that breed, then I am going to listen to them because I don't want to risk having blood baths in my house or crating and rotating or possibly rehoming a dog.
> 
> I have seen several warnings on this forum about having multiple females with GSDs and I have seen people ignore the warnings and then end up with bad fights and rehoming their dog so I would never have multiple females with a GSD either.


I currently, and have always, use the pack method hierarchy for raising my dogs. my husband and I are the alphas and aggression of any kind is not tolorated. In our current pack the Dobe is beta then the Shep omega. The dobe is fed first, worked first, given affection first etc.. The Shep knows his place and is very bonded to the dobe. There is no food aggression or resource guarding between them. I personally don't believe SSA is "hardwired" into male dobes or any particular breed. I've had male dobes my entire life and never experienced this issue but again, its been my experience that as long as everyone knows their place that there is no reason to fight no matter what the sex. Now if a female in heat came around....maybe. But that's not going to happen, in all probability.


----------



## Ruger Monster

I have two other dogs, both females.

Jasmine - Rottweiler - 11 years old

Gnat - Boston Terrier - 3 years old

Jasmine is the Queen of the house. 

The two females have had some jealously issues toward each other on occasion but have been getting along much better recently. They only just started living together in November. (Our old apt didnt allow Rotties, Jas lived with the BF's brother for awhile.

Now that Ruger is here to puppy-terrorize them, they stick together  One of the reasons I got a male GSD was because I worried about any additional female/female aggression, and because my Boston seems to have female/female issues with ME on occasion. Not sure if it was something in her past before we adopted her from the shelter or not.


----------



## GypsyGhost

We have two dogs currently...

Roxy- 8 or 9 year old pit mix (spayed)
Bash- 14 week GSD (unaltered)

We thought Roxy would be the queen of the house, but so far she has shown no interest in trying to establish herself above Bash in the pack order. She defers to us, we stop anything we don't like from either of them. Roxy does spend most of her time sleeping, though. She had basically no socialization skills when we first adopted her, but now, with dogs she knows, she's fairly submissive. We obviously supervise them when they're together.


----------



## Zeusthegsd143

I have a Purebred GSD and a Purebred Shiba Inu. Best buds!!!


----------



## danica

Black German Shepard, Jack Russel/Chihuahua mix [she's a hoot!] very hyper, Jack Russell/Dachshund [she is my sweety, very timid] the baby in the avatar picture is 1/2 Black German Shepard, 1/2 Black Labrador he's a sweety, super hyper! and thats his father my Black Shepard


----------



## Muneraven

Oldest to youngest:

Gus: A Golden Doodle with a genetic balding issue that makes him truly ugly. Sweet, loving dog, though, and he adores his brothers.

Jaeger: A purebred GSD with a silly, curly tail. We call him our sensitive man because he tries to take care of everyone and keep the youngest in-line.

Paynter: A half-GSD half-Belgian Shepherd (he looks like a Belgian with shorter hair, all black). He is trickster through and through, although he is also very obedient. He loves to tweak his serious GSD brother.

(Paynter acts like a brat, but he is actually sensitive as well, especially toward Gus, who is almost nine and has slowed down a lot. He is very kind to Gus.)


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics

3 dogs

2 GSDs

1 GSD/Great Pyr mix


----------



## Zeusthegsd143

I own a male Shiba Inu named Zero


----------



## The Wild Bunch

Zeusthegsd143 said:


> I own a male Shiba Inu named Zero


I love the name zero. Nightmare before Christmas is my all time favorite movie!!!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I currently have two GSd both seniors.

Lucky 13 and Thunder.our 12 year old girl. Two cats Patches and Spot who live outside after adopting us as little kittens. No love between Lucky and the cats.


----------



## martinaa

Currently:
Male GSD ~ 3
Male Newf ~ 1.33
Male Ragdoll ~ 3 (also thinks he is a dog)

This is our second go round with male GSD/Newf pairing. Prior to that we had a GSD and border collie. Previous cat was a Maine **** that punched at about 6 times his weight. I've seen him with fangs and all four paws of claws velcroed to the neck ruff of an intruding 100lb GSD. 

Never have had alpha issues, although of course the cats act like they are in charge.


----------



## Slate's Mom

Male GSD 
Female Siberian Husky
Male Mega Mutt. He's like a platypus, nothing on him matches. hehe


----------



## IronhorseRomo

2. A 6yo Blue Heeler and a 14wk old GSD. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wild Bunch

IronhorseRomo said:


> 2. A 6yo Blue Heeler and a 14wk old GSD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cutest.Picture.EVER!


----------



## IronhorseRomo

The Wild Bunch said:


> Cutest.Picture.EVER!



Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## counter

My sig tells our story. 2 huskies, 2 GSDs. One of the huskies is a mix, supposedly with wolf. He sure acts like it, and has been mistaken as a pure wolf while out on walks. But I know GSDs, Sibes and Malamutes also get mistaken for being a wolf. Ha!

Nara, our only female, is the Queen. When roughhousing, all of the other dogs (3 males) can defeat her. If she's had enough and turns serious, all of the boys literally run for their lives. See example below:


----------



## halligan

We have one male Border Collie/Black Lab mix. Granted, we just got our GSD puppy yesterday, our other male is doing a great job with the pup.


----------



## Chasegsdlove

I have my gsd Chase almost 5 months (5 on 9/25/15) and Blizzard a almost 7 month. Old English Sheepdog (7 on 9/28/15) not sure on who King/Queen is. Blizzard and Chase get alone well both are males. Here is a pic of Blizzard the Old English Sheepdog and My gsd Chase


----------



## shasha1020

*2 gsd's*

I have a female gsd born on 10/3/14 - 11 months - Ziva and a male gsd born on 3/28/15 - 5 months - Zach.


----------



## BalkanBoy

German Shepherd, German Shorthaired pointer and a Pug


----------



## Way Too Quiet

I have an almost 10yr old Standard Poodle, Fiona and a 10 yr old American Eskimo, Zoe who has only lived with us for the past year. My Standard Poodle is the Queen Bee. Poor Gunnar should have been named Georgie Peorgie. He had a ritual of kissing Fiona and she would bare her teeth and growl as he kept licking her now bared lips. Fiona herds the American Eskimo right to her kennel when she thinks she has barked too much. Which, if you know anything about American Eskimo's, is often.  I did see Gunnar on a few occasions stand up for himself with her though. He would only be pushed so far. I call them my bitchy white girls.


----------



## Dotbat215

Jack Russells when I was growing up. They're a whole nother ball game.


----------



## Malachi

Just have my GS pup...I'm a one dog person 

Over the years I've had several other breeds though...dobe, rotty, bull mastiff and a lab, each delightful companions.


----------



## Alee C.

A 9 year old Canadian indian husky Luna and a 10 week old German shepherd puppy Bear.


----------



## Katagaria

I have two Shetland Sheepdog boys and an 8 month old male GSD.


----------



## mycobraracr

We have three GSDs and a pitbull.


----------



## karladdr

5 year old female west highland white terrier, current queen of my heart and house, it might seem like the 3 month old gsd gets more attention now but it's just because he is a baby and in training, I wouldn't change my girl for the world she is smart, loyal, playful, obedient and knows how to give so much love. She is my heart


----------



## Vega-gurl

I have Vega, the GSD, and Rango, the hyperactive blue heeler puppy.  Both are wonderful in their own, special ways. Vega is my heart dog, while Rango is the BF's little monster.


----------



## trcy

2 year old GSD, 2 shepherd, chow poodle mixes (one is 9 the other one is 8.)


----------



## OldJack

female American bulldog


----------



## MikeZ33

12 year old Black Lab, 10 year old Black Lab, 6 month old GSD


----------



## ayseaf

chihuahua lab german mix


----------



## MadLab

Lab cross Bullmastiff female 6 

RetrieverxLab cross BoxerXLab male 7


----------



## llombardo

I replied to this post way back on 7/20/2012 and had 3 dogs and 5 cats at the time...


UPDATED VERSION

-Misty--11.5 yr old female spayed Samoyed mix
-Tannor--6 yr old male neutered golden retriever
-Robyn-4 yr old female spayed GSD
-Midnite-3.5 yr old male neutered GSD
-Brennan-Almost 3 yr old male neutered golden retriever
-Batman-3 yr old male neutered greyhound/husky
-Apollo--16 month male intact GSD

My observations.....
Misty and Robyn(the two females are the top dogs). As Misty gets older she seems to be passing more of the leadership on to Robyn. They work well with each other and keep the rowdy boys in line The males tend to not challenge the females and if one slips with one female the other female is right there.

The boys on the other hand seem to be vying for that top spot on occasion. IMO the oldest male golden is the top male and they all try to challenge him, but he doesn't bother with them. Its like he knows where he stands. Every now and then he seems to try to get past Robyn, but so far that hasn't worked in his favor. None of them bother with the oldest female. She definitely expects the respect and has earned it. I have found that none of the GSDs care for Batman. I don't know what it is, maybe his movement? He just seems to bother them and I tend to keep them apart, especially outside(a couple fights have broken out when they were in the yard). Apollo is struggling with his being lowest in the pack and he has had issues with Midnite and Batman, but is fine with both goldens and the females. The issues are manageable but I keep an eye on it. There was a more serious argument between Apollo and Batman recently, which resulted in no injuries, but there could have been. Those two are never to be together outside without heavy supervision, so I just don't allow it. In the summer I might very well get a basket muzzle for Apollo so that Batman can be out there without issue. Apollo is more focused then both the other GSDS, he also seems to have more aggressive tendencies then them, but he is still intact so I'm not sure if that plays a role. He will be getting neutered shortly.

All in all I can't complain. They do get along well, with small arguments every now and then, but nothing that isn't manageable and very minimally.

Sadly I've lost two cats since the last post, so now I have 3 cats.

This is pretty much a nightly thing with them all passed out--Its most of them, Misty is on the other side of the room(she is Miss Independent)


----------



## Sherman the German

counter said:


> Nara, our only female, is the Queen. When roughhousing, all of the other dogs (3 males) can defeat her. If she's had enough and turns serious, all of the boys literally run for their lives. See example below:


This absolutely CRACKED my hubby and I up! Too funny! :laugh: We had 3 dachshunds at one time before our GSD and 1 was female. What you say is SO true. She tolerated a lot but when she was done they RAN! 

We now have just one Dachshund and one cat along with our puppy, Sherman. They are all male.


----------



## wyoung2153

I just rescued a Boerboel Mix so we have Titan, the 6 year old, male GSD and Lucy the female, 18 mo BB mix. I've only had her a week so they are still figuring eachother out. Titan is the calm collected one... she is borderline psycho


----------



## Amber0917

Right now I have a female Siberian Husky/GSD cross named Misha


----------



## Cleanbug

Wolfhound retriever cross (Cajun who's 15 months) and Shepherd/bullmastiff mix (Hendrix who's 4.5 months).


----------



## 45acpguy

Our Shepherd obviously, and ****z-a-poo and a Boston Terrier!


----------



## Clay Hill

My house is full......very full ... 
Currently inside my home I have,
Gannon 7 y/o Labrador 
Briar 4 y/o American Cocker
Mya 1 1/2 y/o Golden
Callie 1 y/o Boykin
Waylon 11 m/o chocolate Labrador 
Rose 1 y/o Boykin
Woody 8 m/o Boykin 
Ender 8 m/o Boykin 
Maverick 6 m/o Wire Haired Pointing Griffon 
Last but most certainly not least Quinn 12 w/o GSD

Gannon rules the domain with wisdom and patience 
Rose is second in command through grit and will
Quinn is giving both Gannon and Rose a good run for their money and will most likely take over Rose's #2 slot soon 
Briar is Gannon's little buddy so he is protected from all no matter what he does. 

Gannon, Briar, Ender & Quinn are my personal dogs
The rest are clients dogs that will be here for 6 months to a year for training with the exception of Rose and Woody that are competitive trial dogs and will be here until they are retired 3 to 4 years.


----------



## tripleoption

In addition to our GSD pup, we have a chihuahua and a larger chihuahua mix. Actually, I don't think our mix has much if any chihuahua in him, but the shelter told us he was a chi mix so we've gone with it. We've kinda come to the conclusion that our local shelter puts 'chihuahua mix' when they're not what breed a smaller dog is.


----------



## MagicHorse

We have an 10 yr old, indoor cat that I've had for 8 years. We've had my male, Siberian Husky for 4 & a half years. He just turned 6 years old last month. We've had my husband's Siberian Husky for about a year & a half now. She's about 3 years old. We just got a 17 month old, intact male, German Shepherd, 2 days ago ? The others are all fixed. 

I am the pack leader. Then the cat! I swear she has a death-wish. She will actually go after the dogs on ocassion (not often), she does jump right over them daily. Waits for one of the dogs to fall asleep, then sneaks in between their legs to cuddle up to them. Then, honesty, toss up on my dog & my husband. I only say this because my dog acts very confident & safe when I handle him, but I can tell he does not feel as confident & safe when my husband handles him. He was rescued out of a neglect/abuse situation. Then we are not positive yet if the new dog will be higher up in the hierarchy than the female.


----------



## Rendezvous_At_Midnight

In addition to our 11 (two days until 12!) week old GSD girl Rendezvous, we have a 7 year old male Pembroke Welsh Corgi (undocked) named Kyle.

As far as seniority and "top dog" among canines, he for now takes that boss role, but with Rendezvous being a puppy still we'll see what happens when she gets older. I'm ultimate top dog of course, always will be and always have been


----------



## the401killer

I have 6 dogs. 2 gsd, a rat terrier decker giant who is 6 years old, a patterdale terrier who is 2 years old, a jagd terrier cocker mix who is 1.5 years old, and a chorkie terrier mix who is 14.5 years old. We had 7 dogs but my brother's dog had to be put to sleep last week. She was a chihuahua terrier mix and was only 8 years old. After we had to put down my brother's dog my jagd terrier cocker mix has been more assertive(i think she is trying to fill in for alpha). She was good friends with my brother's dog, She was like her mother.


----------



## SiegersMom

2 gsds and 1 Border Collie.


----------



## Gypsyravenclaw

2 German Shepherds, and English Bulldog, a Chiweenie, a Beagle, and a terrier :wub:


----------



## tripleoption

We have 3, all males:
7 year old mix, 20 lbs, at this point the alpha
6 year old Chihuahua
14 week old GSD
I'd say at this point the GSD has worked into the beta position. Watching them I think it's only a matter of time before he becomes the alpha. So far he's still deferring to the older dog.


----------



## Johnnny13

I have 4 dogs all neutered males. 9 year old Yellow Lab I brought back from Iraq. He's a retired Explosive Detection Dog. 3 year old Silver Lab. 3 year old German Shepard Dog. 2 year old Olde English Bulldogge. He's the one who runs the house. He's proving difficult to train. The other 3 are very laid back. The Germans Shepard is very athletic and has a great temperament.


----------



## Ivanlotter

We have Mila, 3 1/2 Month GSD
3 Scottish Terriers
5 Scottish Terrier Puppies going to new homes soon.
1 Yorkshire Terrier, very feisty. She is a little miracle. Fell into the pool and we thought she drowned. But after CPR, a lot of messaging of her chest she survived. 
1 Pavement Special.


----------



## Suka

I have 1 GSD and 1 ACD who is a wretched little animal er.. wonderfully feisty! LOL


----------



## ruger123

All my current dogs-

Bruno, doberman/great dane - 6 years
Nightmare, maltipoo/chihuahua - 6 years
Misty, black lab - 13 years
Ruger, GSD - 21 months
Tiki, GSD - 13 years


All of my dogs are rescues. I haven't had a puppy in many many years. I don't think I could handle a puppy, everyone in my house (except Ruger Booger) is lazy lazy!!!


----------



## DogSupport

In past time... I have many chihuahua dogs, many pom dogs, rough collie dog and other breeds.


----------



## James Dons

Doberman and german shepherd


----------



## NormanF

Carolina Dog/American Dingo, Sturgis 3 yo

He's around 50 lbs, tan and buff and is smaller than a GSD.

Most distinctive feature is the fishhook tail, which is unique to the breed.

His personality is sweet, gentle and loyal. He loves curling up beside me in bed.

The CD/AD is a rare breed listed with the United Kennel Club as a Pariah Dog/Primitive Sighthound.

In appearance, the dog resembles its Australian namesake.


----------



## atomic

I have an APBT and a Dobe/GSD


----------



## PuppyRichie

James Dons said:


> Doberman and german shepherd


Dobermans are really cool!


----------



## girardid

Mile the WL GSD 9 months old 75 lbs
Scarlett the mutt (Yorkie Maltese and Shi tzu ) 3 years old 3 lbs lol shes tiny!


----------



## rxkeith

in the past,

our first dog was an old english sheep dog. my wife decided that dog needed a little buddy, so we got a toy poodle. sheep dog was queen.
we used to stop traffic walking those two together.
sheep dog died, and we got a brittany spaniel. toy poodle took over being queen in spite of being about a fifth the size of the brittany. sometimes size doesn't matter. both those dogs grew old and died, and now we have our current shepherd. until she is good and trained, we are a one dog household.


keith


----------



## mistysms

I have a male Chocolate lab mix named Ruger. He is 4 years old. He isn't a king he is the baby of the family lol. I also have 2 cats. We will get our new addition to our family in June. It will be a female german shepherd. I think getting our new addition will be easy since Ruger is VERY laid back but also LOVES other dogs and to play.


----------



## Pipersmom

Currently 1 GSD, female named Piper, 16 months, 82 lbs and a Jack russell terrier, kalli, who is 11 yrs old, 25 lbs. Kalli is the queen and rules the house. She will bite first if she feels I'm being threatened yet everyone is afraid of Piper just because she is a shepherd. I feel very safe with my two dogs!


----------



## kaslkaos

Formerly nothing but shepherds for me. Working line shepherds is still my favourite breed, but I know they are too much dog for me at this time in my life. My new guy is a little (40lbs) street dog from the Dominican Republic; he needed a home, I have a home. He's looks and acts like a border collie, which would be my second favourite breed. A whole new adventure.


----------



## Jenny720

We have a 19 month old German shepherd -max and a male neutered 7 year old chihuahua- topper. It worked . we lost our King Charles and our favorite breed was German shepherds ,King Charles and chihuahuas. We thought best to go with something smaller as we had a chihuahua and still had spaniel fever and we're looking at welsh springers. Then we saw the Gordon setter who looked similar to a spaniel and reminded me of a Doberman- my other favorite. With the size of the dog going up we went with our original favorite the German shepherd. 
Topper our red nosed chihuahua-

Max and topper-
a


----------



## Fervious

I have an Australian Shepherd as well as my Aussie! It was tie between a German Shepherd and an Australian Shepherd at the time, and since the Aussie breeder I liked was closer and had a dog at the time, I picked an Aussie. They're great dogs


----------



## BrutalSS

Czechoslovakian Vlack for me, only dog we have.


----------



## AlphaTango

I have a 16 year old Border Collie. He's always been the timid type so naturally my new Shepherd pup thinks he is the Alpha. lol


----------



## Laura66

I have a 2yr old female doberman and waiting for my male GSP to be of age that will be shipped to me in approximately 9 wks from now. He was just born less than a week ago.


----------



## Michael W

Two German Shepherds and a black Lab.


----------



## Kdre28

I have a Shepher mix, Bodhi - 6 and in a few weeks a GSD pup - Arrow who is now 7 weeks. Cannot wait for Bodhi to have a buddy!


----------



## maxtmill

I will have one or two Chinese Crested Dogs and one GSD in the future - all males, probably. I have found all my female dogs in the past to be a bit "bitchy"!


----------



## Casto

We have Kiera our poodle, Chloe, our Chi mix and our GSD Jupiter.


----------



## mburitica181

NormanF said:


> Carolina Dog/American Dingo, Sturgis 3 yo
> 
> He's around 50 lbs, tan and buff and is smaller than a GSD.
> 
> Most distinctive feature is the fishhook tail, which is unique to the breed.
> 
> His personality is sweet, gentle and loyal. He loves curling up beside me in bed.
> 
> The CD/AD is a rare breed listed with the United Kennel Club as a Pariah Dog/Primitive Sighthound.
> 
> In appearance, the dog resembles its Australian namesake.


I love my CD, he has such a personality and so much energy.


----------



## mikebusano

I have huskies, gsd, pomeranian and shihtzu. 

I don't know about them but I'm probably last in command.


----------



## patcern21

got a 120 pound shepherd and a little 9 week old gsd puppy coming


----------



## Lorrie

We have a 6 year old Miniature Goldendoodle, named, McGee and Cairo is our 12 week old GSD puppy. 

McGee was really missing our 8 year old GSD who we lost several months ago to Degnerative Myelopathy. I am so happy that he and Cairo are best buddies already!


----------



## milaneechan

I've only got a GSD for now, but once he is older and I have my own house, I want to get a black lab for a buddy for him. I had a black lab growing up, and she was the best dog anyone could've ever asked for. Miss her tons, and now I have a soft spot for the breed.


----------



## Della Luna

Besides the GSD, I have a LabXGolden, who is a great dog and very friendly with kids, but I do not see myself ever owning another lab in this lifetime!

I also have a MalteseXYorkie who was a rescue that I raised from birth, although she currently lives with my parents so that she can keep my mother's dog company. I always had Maltese growing up, and am quite fond of the breed.


----------



## CarrieJo

Not really all mine. We have a border collie (my son's), a Pomeranian mixed with I don't know what, another Pomeranian mix with chihuahua (my daughter's) and now our German Shepherd mixed with lab. For the first time in our lives we have no collies or shelties in our house weird. We where going to get a full blooded German Shepherd but when I saw her at the shelter website I couldn't help but go look at her and that was all it took. She is so different than any puppy I have ever had. I don't know if it is because she was so malnourished or just so laid back.


----------



## Brodi

All of my dogs are fixed. 

9 year old Great Pyrenees X Anatolian X Lab, 65lbs
8 year old Pit Bull X, 55 lbs 
Unknown Age, but young, Husky X GSD X Border Collie, 40lbs 
3 year old Dachshund X Chihuahua X Min Pin, 15lbs

GP mix is the top dog.


----------



## MissChloe

One dog at a time here. Right now, that's Mr B. He's a nine year old chocolate lab. He doesn't care who's in charge as long as someone throws a ball for him. When Miss Cat was around, she was the queen - all 8 pounds of her. Mr B would lie on his back at a respectful distance with all four paws in the air whenever we gave Miss Cat the attention she knew she deserved.


----------



## JessicaR

I have 4 shelties and a standard poodle
Skyler- 12 year old bi-blue
Belle- 9 y/o bi-black
Dusty- 7 y/o sable
Summer- 5 y/o bi-blue
Basil- 4 month old cream (guide dog foster puppy)


----------



## Digs1

A lurcher who's 10 and an mini bull terrier who's 7.
The mini bull's stupidest and softest dog I've ever known,just wants to be made a fuss of by people,but she's super fit and is easy to put into terrific shape and I think her lean and muscular physique scares people.

People give me as wide a berth as possible and cross the road to get away from me when she's with us,it's ironic because I generally have very little trust in dogs,but I trust this bitch around my children.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

A light sable GSD -Charlie Chocolate Lab mix- Hershey. They are 5 and 1 respectively.


----------



## Ruger Monster

Can't remember the last time I posted in this thread, but boy has the dog situation expanded in the house LOL. And unfortunately lost both my cats in a short period last year due to illness 

I still have my 2 & 3 year old Shepherds, Ruger & Ember. My ex's 14 year old Rottie also stays there for now.
My boyfriend moved in, with his boxer/bulldog mix, and red double merler heeler. 
And a roommate came to live with me also and brought 2 Boykin Spaniels.

We like to call it the Mutt Hut LOL.


----------



## Sunsilver

The king in my house is my 10 lb. neutered male cat. Right now, he's taken over Eska's crate, and is having a nap...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=qWqUA8ixxgY


----------



## Jackal

We have Juice: Schutz trained 18 month black n tan GSD. And her ' kong' Eddie: a 11 month old borderline collie. I lost our 2 seniors last yr. Generally i have herders gsd n rotties. Had a brain fart n said yes when offerred Eddie pup lol


----------



## slippednfell

Current:

Goliath 1/24/18 - male, German Shepherd (told purebred but no papers)
Lucy 4/11/16 - female, Black Lab/Brittany Spaniel mix - adopted from shelter
Weeko 5/2/16 - female, Wolf, Alaskan Malamute mix

Past:

Brody - adopted from a rescue when he was about 5 years old, was a German Shepherd mix. We got him in 2011. We have been without him for about a year.  

Shadow - a purebred Black Lab, with papers, has been gone for about 2 years, at the age of 13.


----------



## bltrudel

Hi everyone i have an 18 year old Jack Russell.. Java ...who is the grandpa of the group.. a 10 year old red lab....Gypsy...who is the mom ..a pug ..Shadow.. 8 who is the princess ..her sister a black GSD... Zoey ..who is 2 1/2 and a baby brother a blue GSD... Lobo ..who is 12 weeks old...and a big fluff ball lol...


----------



## car2ner

wow, what a houseful! I have 2 GSDs and that alone keeps me busy walking, training and cleaning up behind.


----------



## Sunsilver

MissChloe said:


> One dog at a time here. Right now, that's Mr B. He's a nine year old chocolate lab. He doesn't care who's in charge as long as someone throws a ball for him. When Miss Cat was around, she was the queen - all 8 pounds of her. Mr B would lie on his back at a respectful distance with all four paws in the air whenever we gave Miss Cat the attention she knew she deserved.


I've never had dogs other than shepherds, except for briefly having a golden retriever rescue. The guy who rules the household and bosses my two GSDs around is a black male cat who weighs all of 9.5 lbs.!


----------



## Ivy_GSD

Other than Ivy, our 2 yr old shepherd, we have Harley, a 2 yr old Boston Terrier. Harley is definitely the queen and the most spoiled. She's my mom's dog though so that may be why. Harley id like an energizer bunny, always playing fetch(inside and outside), taking control of toys, and barking. Ivy and her get along fine though unless Ivy becomes annoyed with the constant whining and barking. Ivy has more of an old soul, always relaxing and cuddling with us. It's interesting to watch them, you'd expect their personalities to be completely switched. Other than that we have 2 cats one fixed female and a male. Both belong to my sister, although the female is more independent. Ivy loves them both, always trying to cuddle them and nibble on their backs.


----------



## Jenny720

I have a two german shepherds- Max and Luna and a chihuahua he is the oldest -Topper. This photo last year with my daughter - the gang they often move around the house as one like the flock of birds heading south for the winter - including the bird - jasper who sometimes likes to stretch his wings. Luna and Jasper were new additions to the family since my last post in this thread- guinea pigs also most recent additions but they are not in this photo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HaPpY AnImAl LoVeR

Our family has a medium sized, medium haired mutt. We rescued him from the shelter as a puppy.


----------



## crittersitter

German Shepherd, German Shepherd & German Shepherd.


----------



## cloudy16

I just got my first puppy ever and he is 6 weeks old, his name is MAX and he is a German Shepherd


----------



## HHH

I have three dogs
•Marco (Cazan) rottweiler 10 year, (male) He thinks he is barely 10 months, a crazy boy, playful and intense 
•Casper, whippet 12 year, (male)
•Ivo, my german shepherd, 5 year (male) 

Non of them are nautered, it’s not allowed in Norway


----------



## Nigel

car2ner said:


> wow, what a houseful! I have 2 GSDs and that alone keeps me busy walking, training and cleaning up behind.


Two is plenty! With our 4 I usually pair them up and make two trips for exercise, but today I took 3 out individually to the state park...way too much driving, but they had fun and unlike some of the other dog walkers I encountered we didn't get cited. Park rangers were out cracking down on off leash dogs/owners, first time I've seen that.


----------



## atomic

I have a nearly three year old Doberman GSD mix boy, a six month old GSD boy and a nearly eleven year old American Pit Bull Terrier girl! I’ve had all since wee pups, I grew up always having dogs but usually a mutt of some sort or pit types. They are all great dogs and have their own unique attributes to their personalities. I do not do cats, but I do have a cheeky African Grey and a small assortment of ducks. The birds and dogs all get along unless my puppy gets a naughty streak and splashes after the ducks in the creek out front!


----------



## AustinIllini

Enzo (born 4/15/18): Purebred German Shepherd (AKC registered)
Magnum (born 12/11): Rescued mix of all kinds of dogs, really have no idea what he is other than an amazing dog
Kona (Born 1/13): Great Pyrenees/Lab/Other things mix, found her on the side of the road in the country. Beautiful little puppy has become a big, sweet lady. Queen of the house.


----------



## Bella99

1 American Cocker Spaniel from a long time family friend and retired breeder.
1-GSD From Greater Cal GSD rescue.
And 1 Beagle who recently turned 11 and still acts as if she's 2


----------



## Bentwings1

I have a female Australian Shepherd. She is from stock dog breeding. She has a full tail and pointed ears so no AKC dog but I like this style anyway. Extremely high drives, tireless and lovable. Sometimes she just over does things. Here she is on the way to the vet after slipping on the ice and pulling some rear end muscles. We live in an apt so I had to carry her in my grocery cart to the elevator. Fortunately I had trained her to get in it so she was ok with me pulling her. I used two sweat shirts under her to lift her in as she couldn’t walk.


----------



## mkculs

Darcy, deaf and purebred Aussie rescue
Georgianna, purebred Beagle rescue
Hannah, registered Aussie, replaced a puppy I had to return (and she was the dog I wanted in the first place!)
Radar, Aussie/BC mix, local purchase from farmer
Jett, foster GSD


----------



## ADogCalledQuest

We have our GSD, Quest. We have two Whippets (Zoom and Poet), a Saluki (Streamer) and an NGA (racing bred) Greyhound (Erika)  I also co own two Golden Retrievers (Apple and Remi) who do not live with me, and a Borzoi (Armani) who doesn't live with me, either.


----------



## dogfaeries

ADogCalledQuest said:


> We have our GSD, Quest. We have two Whippets (Zoom and Poet), a Saluki (Streamer) and an NGA (racing bred) Greyhound (Erika)  I also co own two Golden Retrievers (Apple and Remi) who do not live with me, and a Borzoi (Armani) who doesn't live with me, either.




I’m a little bit jealous that you have a Saluki.


----------



## Sabis mom

mkculs said:


> Darcy, deaf and purebred Aussie rescue
> Georgianna, purebred Beagle rescue
> Hannah, registered Aussie, replaced a puppy I had to return (and she was the dog I wanted in the first place!)
> Radar, Aussie/BC mix, local purchase from farmer
> Jett,* foster GSD*


Really?? Is that the story you are sticking with? :laugh2:


----------



## mkculs

Sabis mom said:


> Really?? Is that the story you are sticking with? :laugh2:


Yep. I was set on getting another Aussie pup in Spring 2020, and owning a GSD was never part of the plan. I have some traveling to do this summer and am pretty concerned about leaving Jett with my two young adult children--they have busy lives and being a GSD owner was not their choice. But my son seems to be enjoying working with Jett and so it might be ok. What happens after that, I don't know. I seriously doubt his owner will ever be in a position to take him back and, given his reactivity, I'm not sure she should. 

But, assuming the summer goes well, I imagine I may have 3 dogs about a year from now.


----------



## Datura

I have an English Bulldog named Eloise M.Wrinklebottom (Yes, that is her real, registered name lol) She is 6, and then I have Dean who is my 11 month old GSD. 
Ella is really laid back, and lets Dean get away with far too much, so I guess he rules the roost lol


----------



## ADogCalledQuest

dogfaeries said:


> I’m a little bit jealous that you have a Saluki.


They are pretty cool dogs! Here's our boy. He's an 8 month old, all desert bred lines.


----------



## deedeearmstrong

I have 6 cats does that count??Libby, Momma,Specktra,Ryver, Hexxen and Zenna.?I tell my friends that I technically can't be considered a "Crazy Cat Lady" because I have a dog?


----------



## Shadow1231

We have a 2 year old Siberian husky/Alaskan malamute cross spayed and a 8month old male German shepherd un neutered. They get along very well, but do fight sometimes but not serious.


----------



## Jchrest

I have:
Lyka - 9yrish GSD rescue
Crios - 4yrish GSD/Husky Cross (dad was half shepherd, half Husky, mom full shepherd, but he got the blue eyes and coloring of a Husky, so I usually just call him a Husky)
Dupa and Kirian - cornsnakes
3 sheep without names
54 chickens without names 
Arden - 27 H paint horse
Warlord -28 H quarter horse
Seiran - 3 months GSD black shepherd. My one and only dog purchased from a breeder. 

No pictures of the horses, as I’m the one usually riding them. I’ll have to take some soon!


----------



## GSDKIMBER

Kimber GSD and her little brother Leo the boxer lol


----------



## Gaia

Zephyr - My first dog, a jet black, goofy shepherd/lab/pit mutt that I rescued from our local shelter. He's ~5 yrs old and neutered.

Ansi - 2 yr old spayed female Wooly Agouti Siberian Husky. Came with AKC papers but we never got her fully registered before her deadline. Looks like a mini wolf! She was 6 mo when we got her and she's the smallest of our 5 dogs.

Gaia - ~3/4 yr old spayed female White GSD. Did not come with papers, so unsure of lineage but she looks and acts full shep. Adopted her when she was already 2 y/o and she is our biggest dog!

Noctis & Ventus - Two puppies who showed up on our doorstep Out of Nowhere! two days before Christmas! They were around 2 months old and we believe they may have been attracted to the scent of our trashcan by our backdoor. They're now about 8 months old, neutered and the SWEETEST dogs I've ever met in my life! Breed is hard to tell but they look like some kind of shepherd/hound mix. They're coat colors and ears make me think shep, but they have houndlike faces and soft bites.

We also have 3 cats and a tarantula.

Gaia and Zephyr are definitely the top dogs. Zephyr acts dominant to any dog he meets but Gaia melts his heart and he's a big pushover for her.
Ansi wants to be in charge, I think it's just in her breed, but she's only 45lbs and all fluff.
The two pups are so docile and they were neutered before they ever even hit puberty so there isn't a shred of dominance in them haha

Pictures of the fam:


----------



## Levshow

I have a 12.5 year old Female Golden Retriever named Chelsea and an 8 week old GSD boy named Max. So far they are best friends.


----------



## Franklin829

3 year old black GSD (Franklin)
10 year old black Shar Pei (Lily)


----------



## wolfy dog

Anyone here with Borzoi? They are on my bucket list.


----------



## jenni.fox

I have a 6-year-old Labrador - Lucky


----------



## AbbyandMaya

pets4life said:


> Other than shepherds?
> 
> Are they male or female?
> 
> AGe?
> 
> Who is the king or queen of your house?
> 
> second in command? lol
> 
> Was curious how multi breed houses work out


Maya is a Border Collie! She’s 16 months and she has the role of the dog in our household. She knows she shouldn’t run our household and with a lot of training and structure, she respects all of us. Even as a high energy breed.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

wolfy dog said:


> Anyone here with Borzoi? They are on my bucket list.


I used to have one. He was a really nice dog.


----------



## jenni.fox

Oh, it's a necessary thing in these hot days


----------



## berno von der seeweise

I'm a fan of the way borzoi/sighthound heads wrap around a bitearm, but they don't rank high on the *intelligence scale*.

It's widely accepted within cynological circles that borzoi played a significant role in smooth/rough collie development, and I'm very seriously considering perhaps crossing my male gsd to a rough collie at some point in the future?


----------



## NadDog24

A female corgi named Mia. She's 8 years old and I still the queen bee. Though I don't think it'll stay that way much longer


----------



## Gregory27

My GSD is 4 months and now wifey wanted a lap dog and we got a Bichon Frise! Tiny! Cute and adorable no doubt, BUT, When they play, my GSD tends to play rough, puts little guys head and paws in his mouth, sometimes drags him around, of course I stop it! Im afraid my GSd is going to eat him! I know he's Mouthing him, but he does nip at him,anyone think the little guys days are numbered? Thoughts? Shoulda got a larger breed but,wifey insisted on a lap dog!


----------



## hirakawa199006

Gregory27 said:


> My GSD is 4 months and now wifey wanted a lap dog and we got a Bichon Frise! Tiny! Cute and adorable no doubt, BUT, When they play, my GSD tends to play rough, puts little guys head and paws in his mouth, sometimes drags him around, of course I stop it! Im afraid my GSd is going to eat him! I know he's Mouthing him, but he does nip at him,anyone think the little guys days are numbered? Thoughts? Shoulda got a larger breed but,wifey insisted on a lap dog!
> View attachment 560639


GSD tends to play rough so be prepared.


----------



## Gregory27

I noticed! haha,,yeah when theyre together either my wife or myself is right there with them, plays gentle for a little while then he gets rough! always breaking them up or seperating them.


----------



## berno von der seeweise

gsd should become protective of the little guy in a few months. If they were mine, I'd provide an outlet for gsd to roughhouse w/ me in the meantime. When my gsd pup bites something he's not supposed to, I give him something he is supposed to bite. Puppy tug, flirt pole, reizangel, etc.

the breed was originally developed to bite, and has been selectively bred to bite ever since. The key is training him to bite the right things, and not to bite the wrong things. In a gsd's mind, a bite is a reward. Make him earn it.

In the beginning, make him sit first. Then, sit-stay for a few seconds. Then sit, down, stay, and so on. Let him win the bite game every time, and gradually make him work harder (bite and pull) for the win. This will make for a more confident, obedient adult.

Personally I'd let the bichon in on the action as well and try to develop a "teamwork" relationship between the 2.

Somebody's going to be the boss there and it best be you and mom. Gsd wants and needs to be dominated by human owners. Otherwise he will assume the role of pack leader by default, and that puts ALL the mental/psychological stress on him. Whereas if you and mom are 100% in charge of the situation 24/7/365, he can just enjoy life being your companion.

Keep a schedule, bite game for 10-15 minutes, quick walk on a leash (another 10-15 minutes), lots of obedience commands. Put the time in now. Train him well young and he'll be well trained for life.

Dog Training Commands in Several Languages


----------



## hirakawa199006

I have recently a Female adoption GSD. 

I want a Czechoslovakian Wolfdog later in my life.


----------



## Squidwardp

Currently, two working line GSDs.

From 2011-2019, a rescued GSD. She was the Queen. Indeed, the person who was our contact at the shelter described her thusly: " You have to understand that the Shepherd is the queen of the dogs, . . . and she is the queen of the shepherds."

In the more distant past, two Newfoundlands and a Golden. The Newfs were king and queen, though we did not have the two at the same time.


----------



## doniakay

Luna- Mini Aussie 3
Max Karakachan 2
"working on a name" new gsd coming when weaned
Allee RIP recently gsd


----------

